# Magnificent May Purchases 2021



## Bumbles

Happy May to all our lovely tpf members! For some of us like me, we’re starting to settle into autumn, while others are into spring and getting ready for summer! Either way, we all need our gorgeous LVs to keep us company in winter or summer! 

Also a big happy birthday to all our wonderful May babies this month too!  Hope you get all the LVs your heart desires!! 

I can’t believe another month has ticked over and we are almost at mid year! April was such an amazing month for us all with all the gorgeous BTP, watercolour and tail end part of the taigarama collections!! Especially the pink one! Us ladies were particular loving that!!

Can’t wait to see all the pretty, amazing, gorgeous and not to mention those tiny teeny super cute adorable items as well!  They’re my favourite!
I’m still waiting for some items I have preordered to arrive, hopefully this month and will post. Looking forward to seeing all of everyone’s goodies! Happy posting!!


----------



## travelbliss

Just got this today !! Something blue  to fit into my Bleu Multi-PA.  Smiling Rainbow Flower by Murakami (circa 2003-4) is almost vintage...my "May" flower ...


----------



## weezer

My very 1st Capucines today  !!
In Galet (Looks different depending on the lighting)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow it’s May already? Thanks for starting another great reveal thread @Bumbles  Wishing you a lovely Autumn May in Australia and a fresh Spring to everyone else!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Just got this today !! Something blue  to fit into my Bleu Multi-PA.  Smiling Rainbow Flower by Murakami (circa 2003-4) is almost vintage...my "May" flower ...
> 
> View attachment 5071451


So adorable! Congrats on your blue lineup TB  


weezer said:


> My very 1st Capucines today  !!
> In Galet (Looks different depending on the lighting)
> 
> View attachment 5071670
> View attachment 5071671



[/QUOTE]Beautiful Cap for Spring  Such a lovely neutral colour. Congrats hun!


----------



## weezer

[/QUOTE]Beautiful Cap for Spring  Such a lovely neutral colour. Congrats hun!
[/QUOTE]

Thank you my dear I hope your May is getting off to a great start!!


----------



## Mandamanda

weezer said:


> My very 1st Capucines today  !!
> In Galet (Looks different depending on the lighting)
> 
> View attachment 5071670
> View attachment 5071671


So gorgeous!


----------



## weezer

Mandamanda said:


> So gorgeous!


Thank you! I LV this bag


----------



## mixlv

weezer said:


> My very 1st Capucines today  !!
> In Galet (Looks different depending on the lighting)
> 
> View attachment 5071670
> View attachment 5071671


Big Congrats! I've had my BB Capucines in Galet for over a year now and I absolutely love it.  Goes with all outfits and colors too.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow it’s May already? Thanks for starting another great reveal thread @Bumbles  Wishing you a lovely Autumn May in Australia and a fresh Spring to everyone else!


Thanks MB! So sweet of you.


----------



## simplyredottb

I’m a sucker for basic bags and staple pieces, still trying to amass my collection! Picked up a Siena PM and 6 key holder last night. My first bag purchase in over a year so I was well overdue. 
Have to show someone besides my husband because family and friends just don’t get it.


----------



## simplyredottb

Congratulations! These are soooo dreamy. How do you feel carrying it? 



weezer said:


> My very 1st Capucines today  !!
> In Galet (Looks different depending on the lighting)
> 
> View attachment 5071670
> View attachment 5071671


----------



## MCBadian07

simplyredottb said:


> I’m a sucker for basic bags and staple pieces, still trying to amass my collection! Picked up a Siena PM and 6 key holder last night. My first bag purchase in over a year so I was well overdue.
> Have to show someone besides my husband because family and friends just don’t get it.
> 
> View attachment 5072304


Congratulations! She is beautiful and well deserved ! And I totally feel the same way about friends and family not understanding... luckily tpf is here for all of us


----------



## weezer

simplyredottb said:


> Congratulations! These are soooo dreamy. How do you feel carrying it?


Thank you !!

It only took me about 8 years to make up my mind about getting the Capucines LOL but now that I got my 1st one yesterday, I want more lol

I feel very ‘lady-like’ when I carry it yet I feel this is such a functional bag that I can easily run errands in a care-free manner and the Taurillon leather is just pure luxury, without the sacrifice in function for form

Addendum: in hindsight, it is probably better that I waited until now since LV did a good job around 2017 and thereafter in ironing out some earlier wrinkles from the earlier Capucines (ie glazing issue, shoulder strap pulling up on the inner leather lining etc)


----------



## Penelopepursula

weezer said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> It only took me about 8 years to make up my mind about getting the Capucines LOL but now that I got my 1st one yesterday, I want more lol
> 
> I feel very ‘lady-like’ when I carry it yet I feel this is such a functional bag that I can easily run errands in a care-free manner and the Taurillon leather is just pure luxury, without the sacrifice in function for form
> 
> Addendum: in hindsight, it is probably better that I waited until now since LV did a good job around 2017 and thereafter in ironing out some earlier wrinkles from the earlier Capucines (ie glazing issue, shoulder strap pulling up on the inner leather lining etc)


Agree! I love my Capucines bb and have been on the look out for another.


----------



## mixlv

simplyredottb said:


> I’m a sucker for basic bags and staple pieces, still trying to amass my collection! Picked up a Siena PM and 6 key holder last night. My first bag purchase in over a year so I was well overdue.
> Have to show someone besides my husband because family and friends just don’t get it.
> 
> View attachment 5072304


I have this bag and I love it!  I only have one DE bag left in my collection and this one is it.  It's the perfect size and perfect carefree bag.  Congratulations!!


----------



## cgem322

It's here - Slim Purse in Reverse Mono!

I pre-ordered through a CA last week, and she warned me it could take 4-6 weeks to receive.  But a few days later, she texted me it had arrived.  Absolutely  it.  And it completes my collection!


----------



## MCBadian07

cgem322 said:


> It's here - Slim Purse in Reverse Mono!
> 
> I pre-ordered through a CA last week, and she warned me it could take 4-6 weeks to receive.  But a few days later, she texted me it had arrived.  Absolutely  it.  And it completes my collection!


Beautiful collection!! Does the Slim Purse fit inside the PM pretty good?
I'm waiting for my PM and Slim Purse to arrive next week going crazy


----------



## cgem322

MCBadian07 said:


> Beautiful collection!! Does the Slim Purse fit inside the PM pretty good?
> I'm waiting for my PM and Slim Purse to arrive next week going crazy



yes!  at first, when i saw pics of it i wasn't sure it would.  but it fits perfectly!


----------



## Loriad

cgem322 said:


> It's here - Slim Purse in Reverse Mono!
> 
> I pre-ordered through a CA last week, and she warned me it could take 4-6 weeks to receive.  But a few days later, she texted me it had arrived.  Absolutely  it.  And it completes my collection!


I wish I hadn't seen this! I'm trying not to buy anymore but this looks like exactly what I've been looking for! Congratulations!


----------



## MCBadian07

Loriad said:


> I wish I hadn't seen this! I'm trying not to buy anymore but this looks like exactly what I've been looking for! Congratulations!


Omg I feel the same way! Need to take a vacation from tpf soon!


----------



## MCBadian07

cgem322 said:


> yes!  at first, when i saw pics of it i wasn't sure it would.  but it fits perfectly!


This makes me so excited! Lol


----------



## Bumbles

My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072998



Congrats on getting this little beauty — I know you have been patiently waiting for it!  Enjoy


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072998


Congrats on getting this Beauty!!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Thanks @Iamminda my other wc piece looks like it won’t be filled. ! Oh well I’m super happy to have this little cutie!


Iamminda said:


> Congrats on getting this little beauty — I know you have been patiently waiting for it!  Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> Congrats on getting this Beauty!!!!


Thanks meepmeep!


----------



## 23adeline

It’s here, my Seal Keepall xs in khaki colour, so cool 



Black lining


----------



## Elena S

MWT Passport Cover 
Ordered a week ago - arrived today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072998


Yay it’s arrived! Congrats on your watercolour cutie, Bumbles


----------



## lifecity

23adeline said:


> It’s here, my Seal Keepall xs in khaki colour, so cool
> View attachment 5073030
> View attachment 5073031
> 
> Black lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073032


I am thinking getting one, but do you think the leather will last? it seems new leather.. what do you think about the city keepall ? cheers


----------



## TheGrumpyOldMan

travelbliss said:


> Just got this today !! Something blue  to fit into my Bleu Multi-PA.  Smiling Rainbow Flower by Murakami (circa 2003-4) is almost vintage...my "May" flower ...
> 
> View attachment 5071451



Love the Murakami flower!


----------



## sunnybrii

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072998


Yayy, so happy for u @Bumbles!!! Congrats on this beautiful PO!!


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072998


Congrats Bumbles! The colours are sooo beautiful


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> Yayy, so happy for u @Bumbles!!! Congrats on this beautiful PO!!


Thank you!  Long time coming though. What a wait!


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> Congrats Bumbles! The colours are sooo beautiful


Yes they’re gorgeous! Only wish I could of gotten the PV as well.


----------



## balen.girl

May is my birthday month.. But.. I still can’t decide what to buy.. Hopefully I can contribute to this thread soon..


----------



## travelbliss

TheGrumpyOldMan said:


> Love the Murakami flower!


Thank You !! Welcome to the forum !!


----------



## CassieShaw

cgem322 said:


> It's here - Slim Purse in Reverse Mono!
> 
> I pre-ordered through a CA last week, and she warned me it could take 4-6 weeks to receive.  But a few days later, she texted me it had arrived.  Absolutely  it.  And it completes my collection!


I’m going to get this in a few weeks. It’ll be my first LV purchase!


----------



## amandacasey

I think I will be returning this but wanted to show the vanity pm. It’s a beautiful and unique piece for special occasions. I want something unique and interesting like this piece but more for every day use


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

After holding for 30 minutes, I was able to order a graceful pm for tote pick up. Not sure when I will receive it though!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072998


That’s really pretty! Congrats. I just got lucky and scored the pink one but I’d certainly love to have one like yours as well!


----------



## Bumbles

Islandbreeze said:


> That’s really pretty! Congrats. I just got lucky and scored the pink one but I’d certainly love to have one like yours as well!


Thank you!  Yes it’s very colourful and more gorgeous irl! The pink taigarama one is so pretty too! LV want us to collect them all!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Bumbles said:


> Thank you!  Yes it’s very colourful and more gorgeous irl! The pink taigarama one is so pretty too! LV want us to collect them all!


They are doing a good job with that plan!


----------



## 23adeline

lifecity said:


> I am thinking getting one, but do you think the leather will last? it seems new leather.. what do you think about the city keepall ? cheers


I think the leather will last, I’m more concerned about the black hardware , but my CS mentioned, if the black hardware peel off , I can bring it back to them.
The black hardware feels like plastic , same like the Eclipse Mini Soft Trunk and they are some sort of ‘protection’ at the D rings . 
I hope the black hardware will last


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> I think the leather will last, I’m more concerned about the black hardware , but my CS mentioned, if the black hardware peel off , I can bring it back to them.
> The black hardware feels like plastic , same like the Eclipse Mini Soft Trunk and they are some sort of ‘protection’ at the D rings .
> I hope the black hardware will last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073756


Oh I had thought the hardware was metal! Not a fan of the plastic hardware that Virgil has incorporated into various bags - durability is really a concern.


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> Oh I had thought the hardware was metal! Not a fan of the plastic hardware that Virgil has incorporated into various bags - durability is really a concern.


Just now my CA told me the hardware is not plastic ,  it could be metal coated with thick plastic coat? ... I’m not sure, I will just enjoy using it and return to LV if there is problem.


----------



## viewwing

amandacasey said:


> I think I will be returning this but wanted to show the vanity pm. It’s a beautiful and unique piece for special occasions. I want something unique and interesting like this piece but more for every day use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073647
> View attachment 5073649
> View attachment 5073650
> View attachment 5073651
> View attachment 5073652


Good decision made to return. I saw someone using it as a handbag the other day and it was just weird. It’s a vanity case, not a bag.


----------



## MCBadian07

Happy Tuesday friends! Some goodies arrived today   
The Slim Purse is my first Reverse Mono print and very versatile! I can confirm it fits my giant Samsung Note 10+ (without case) but I don't recommend it. I feel like the canvas will stretch. It fits my Coussin PM perfectly and actually fits in my large Kirigami. Just waiting for my PM to arrive so I can fit it in there 
The Around the World Bandeau is just gorgeous  totally fuelling my wanderlust.


----------



## lifecity

despair said:


> Oh I had thought the hardware was metal! Not a fan of the plastic hardware that Virgil has incorporated into various bags - durability is really a concern.


Actually I noticed this on my NIGO Sling bag, it's same design, which is a plastic shell over metal ring which will prevent the scratches on the hook, if TWO parts are metals. the black paint will be worn off .. so it's a smart design, one part is metal which on the strip and the d ring is plastic over metal. It has to be like that, otherwise the metal part will show the tears.. I rather not to see the tears and wears. the texture is nice, you don't really feel plastic, at least I wear my nigo sling bags several times a week, I just noticed that today..


----------



## DesertDogs

Picked up this very cute Scala Mini Pouch.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072998


Congrats to you!  So glad you got it, I know where you are sometimes things are harder to find!  It’s gorgeous.


----------



## travelbliss

The Leo Bandeau.  I'm not sure if the lips mean we talk too much or have the capability to give someone a fat lip !


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> The Leo Bandeau.  I'm not sure if the lips mean we talk too much or have the capability to give someone a fat lip !
> View attachment 5074746
> View attachment 5074747
> View attachment 5074748
> View attachment 5074749


I laughed out loud as a fellow Leo. Let’s think of it as we talk just the right amount and you better not try us or...


----------



## MahoganyQT

This Cles is a gift, but I still got the thrill of placing a hard to find item in my online shopping bag after lots of stalking! It never gets old for me


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Congrats to you!  So glad you got it, I know where you are sometimes things are harder to find!  It’s gorgeous.


Thank you @DrTr yes very hard. My wc PV I preordered looks like no luck though! At least I got one from this collection so very happy!


----------



## HavPlenty

My new to me Felicie Pochette Empreinte in Turtledove. I bought it without the chain off fashionphile for a really good price.


----------



## EveyB

MCBadian07 said:


> Happy Tuesday friends! Some goodies arrived today
> The Slim Purse is my first Reverse Mono print and very versatile! I can confirm it fits my giant Samsung Note 10+ (without case) but I don't recommend it. I feel like the canvas will stretch. It fits my Coussin PM perfectly and actually fits in my large Kirigami. Just waiting for my PM to arrive so I can fit it in there
> The Around the World Bandeau is just gorgeous  totally fuelling my wanderlust.
> View attachment 5074267
> View attachment 5074268
> View attachment 5074270
> View attachment 5074271
> View attachment 5074272
> View attachment 5074273


Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## babybluegirl

Just picked this up yesterday. The cruiser messenger from the men's rubber collection.

I know this collection gets so much hate. 

Here it is next to my cannes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then when I picked it up from the store.


----------



## despair

babybluegirl said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. The cruiser messenger from the men's rubber collection.
> 
> I know this collection gets so much hate.
> 
> Here it is next to my cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075017
> 
> 
> Then when I picked it up from the store.
> View attachment 5075018


How much does it hold? Honestly the rubber element is growing on me but I wonder about stains and wear and tear... It looks better in photos than the initial show book photos for sure!


----------



## babybluegirl

despair said:


> How much does it hold? Honestly the rubber element is growing on me but I wonder about stains and wear and tear... It looks better in photos than the initial show book photos for sure!


It holds a lot! I'll take a photo of what fits inside and post here. 

The rubber will get dirty over time, I think.


----------



## JetGirl216

My new TP26


----------



## MCBadian07

babybluegirl said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. The cruiser messenger from the men's rubber collection.
> 
> I know this collection gets so much hate.
> 
> Here it is next to my cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075017
> 
> 
> Then when I picked it up from the store.
> View attachment 5075018


Rubber collection looks interesting but I wonder if it gets so much hate because they are Lakers colors?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

babybluegirl said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. The cruiser messenger from the men's rubber collection.
> 
> I know this collection gets so much hate.
> 
> Here it is next to my cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075017
> 
> 
> Then when I picked it up from the store.
> View attachment 5075018


I was wondering if anyone bought anything from this collection! I haven’t seen it in person but kinda liking the rubber collection. I was thinking about the speedy or pocket organizer.....congrats on the bag, I like it!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

babybluegirl said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. The cruiser messenger from the men's rubber collection.
> 
> I know this collection gets so much hate.
> 
> Here it is next to my cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075017
> 
> 
> Then when I picked it up from the store.
> View attachment 5075018


The only thing I didn’t get was why they put that strap on the bag. Doesn’t seem to match in any way?


----------



## trunkdevil

Keepall XS Rubber, Mini Eclipse Keepall charm, Horizon headphones + watercolor case/charm


----------



## Olya6070

Got them today.  My first Reverse Monogram items. Love them! ❤


----------



## Alexis168

Can’t believe my luck in finding this online.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

AmeeLVSBags said:


> After holding for 30 minutes, I was able to order a graceful pm for tote pick up. Not sure when I will receive it though!!


I got the notification that my order is at the store for pick up. Didn’t get to go to pick it up today! Anxiously waiting tomorrow for the pick up.


----------



## travelbliss

babybluegirl said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. The cruiser messenger from the men's rubber collection.
> 
> I know this collection gets so much hate.
> 
> Here it is next to my cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075017
> 
> 
> Then when I picked it up from the store.
> View attachment 5075018


Haters gonna hate, but who cares as long as you LVoe it !!  Congrats !!


----------



## Bumbles

Olya6070 said:


> Got them today.  My first Reverse Monogram items. Love them! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075507


Congrats! I love reverse and matchy matchy!


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> Keepall XS Rubber, Mini Eclipse Keepall charm, Horizon headphones + watercolor case/charm
> View attachment 5075497


What a stunning array of goodies!


----------



## babybluegirl

MCBadian07 said:


> Rubber collection looks interesting but I wonder if it gets so much hate because they are Lakers colors?


Could be! 

I'm not a big NBA fan though. To me it's like a mix of ube (purple yam) and cheese. A very yummy mix.


----------



## babybluegirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The only thing I didn’t get was why they put that strap on the bag. Doesn’t seem to match in any way?


The strap contrast works but the annoying thing is it's not removable, even if the website says it is.


----------



## MCBadian07

babybluegirl said:


> Could be!
> 
> I'm not a big NBA fan though. To me it's like a mix of ube (purple yam) and cheese. A very yummy mix.


Ahhaha that sounds good!! Miss Filipino food


----------



## despair

babybluegirl said:


> The strap contrast works but the annoying thing is it's not removable, even if the website says it is.


Oh! I liked the idea of a removable strap, that's definitely a deal breaker for me for this style sadly...


----------



## sunkissed_xp

MCBadian07 said:


> Ahhaha that sounds good!! Miss Filipino food



Ube puto with cheese in the middle  yummmmmmm.


----------



## 23adeline

My second item of May , when I saw it online, I just couldn’t resist, it is so cute  !  
Since1854 vanity bag charm 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Took pic with WC keepall keychain for size comparison


----------



## CharlyParis

Last buy is vintage :

✨ Vernis Key pouch
✨ Boulogne MM


----------



## Smspp

sunkissed_xp said:


> Ube puto with cheese in the middle  yummmmmmm.


Or ube cheese pandesal so good!!


----------



## trunkdevil

Really needed something in the watercolor hickory version


----------



## jenkom

Just got my 6 key holder today! I think I'm done shopping for a while! I went from no LV pieces to 3 in less than a month. Very happy with these 3!


----------



## MCBadian07

jenkom said:


> Just got my 6 key holder today! I think I'm done shopping for a while! I went from no LV pieces to 3 in less than a month. Very happy with these 3!


Beautiful! I am in the same boat... it was usually 1 LV purchase a year...and within 2 months I went crazy but I blame LV - the releases for Spring and By the Pool are just amazing


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I am happy with my May haul !!!
3 pocket organizers
By the pool Papillon bag - so cute
Taigarama outdoor pouch 
Meteore cologne
Bandeau Bb astrology Scorpio
Slides


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I am happy with my May haul !!!
> 3 pocket organizers
> By the pool Papillon bag - so cute
> Taigarama outdoor pouch
> Meteore cologne
> Bandeau Bb astrology Scorpio
> Slides
> 
> View attachment 5076557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076564


Nice haul! Love that we’re twinning on the blanket, They’re so cozy and soft hope you love yours


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nice haul! Love that we’re twinning on the blanket, They’re so cozy and soft hope you love yours
> View attachment 5076618


Yey!! Twinning!!


----------



## Bumbles

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I am happy with my May haul !!!
> 3 pocket organizers
> By the pool Papillon bag - so cute
> Taigarama outdoor pouch
> Meteore cologne
> Bandeau Bb astrology Scorpio
> Slides
> 
> View attachment 5076557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076564


Wow what an amazing haul! Love the POs especially!


----------



## missconvy

Olya6070 said:


> Got them today.  My first Reverse Monogram items. Love them! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075507


How are you liking the slim purse?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I am happy with my May haul !!!
> 3 pocket organizers
> By the pool Papillon bag - so cute
> Taigarama outdoor pouch
> Meteore cologne
> Bandeau Bb astrology Scorpio
> Slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076563
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076564



Questions:
- what are the scent notes?
- how much can you fit in the pink bag?
- are the slides comfortable or do they pinch?


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> My second item of May , when I saw it online, I just couldn’t resist, it is so cute  !
> Since1854 vanity bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076032
> View attachment 5076035
> 
> Took pic with WC keepall keychain for size comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076033
> View attachment 5076034


LVoe all your minis  !!! would love to play in your closet !!


----------



## travelbliss

CharlyParis said:


> Last buy is vintage :
> 
> ✨ Vernis Key pouch
> ✨ Boulogne MM
> 
> View attachment 5076139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076140


Great seeing u rock the vintage Boulogne 35.  Miss that bag !!


----------



## travelbliss

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I am happy with my May haul !!!
> 3 pocket organizers
> By the pool Papillon bag - so cute
> Taigarama outdoor pouch
> Meteore cologne
> Bandeau Bb astrology Scorpio
> Slides
> 
> View attachment 5076557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076564


Simply fabulous additions !!! Congrats on these LVoelies !!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

jenkom said:


> Just got my 6 key holder today! I think I'm done shopping for a while! I went from no LV pieces to 3 in less than a month. Very happy with these 3!


They’re gorgeous, congratulations!!!     Your pic makes me want to add a personalized speedy as well!


----------



## orbitz01

Had to grab this as soon as I saw it pop up online!  The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nice haul! Love that we’re twinning on the blanket, They’re so cozy and soft hope you love yours
> View attachment 5076618


Love how you organised all your LVs!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

23adeline said:


> My second item of May , when I saw it online, I just couldn’t resist, it is so cute  !
> Since1854 vanity bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076032
> View attachment 5076035
> 
> Took pic with WC keepall keychain for size comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076033
> View attachment 5076034


The black version of your olive bag is pretty awesome!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Love_N_Lune said:


> Questions:
> - what are the scent notes?
> - how much can you fit in the pink bag?
> - are the slides comfortable or do they pinch?


I'll ask my husband about the meteore.  I definitely love the scent compared to afternoon swim,  and the scents smells expensive.  Lol
About the pink bag,  are you talking about the Papillon or the fuschia men's bag? The men's bag can fit a samsung s10 plus and a charger with same size.  The Papillon can fit a lot,  a phone no matter what size,  a wallet,  a charger,  a lipstick,  etc.
And the slides,  its oversized to your regular shoe size,  you have to actually try them on and my husband regret buying them because the strap around your toes are loose he ended up having sores.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> Love how you organised all your LVs!


Thanks E! Happy Mother’s Day weekend


----------



## bfly

What a lovely LV hauls everyone. Thank you for sharing your happiness and enjoy  them in good health.
Happy Mother’s Day to you all mothers and happiest birthday to those celebrating birthday in May


----------



## GAN

I managed to snag Toiletry pouch 26 online today early morning as it is always oos from my local boutiques though I asked my SA to keep an eye for me. Good thing is that I am going to receive it anytime. Ordered today morning and express free delivery due to Mother's day event and they provided fast shipping.  So happy with my purchase.


----------



## mindless

Yesterday I was just randomly scrolling the LV website without any intention of buying. But I saw this cutie was available for order and immediately carted it out. My first DA piece.


----------



## ZofieUp

My croisette with Delvaux leather handle ribbon


----------



## pixiestyx00

I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better   

I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.

I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well

I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha


----------



## DrTr

pixiestyx00 said:


> I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better
> 
> I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.
> 
> I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well
> 
> I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha
> 
> View attachment 5078249
> 
> View attachment 5078252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078254


Beautiful!! That PM though!!   Congratulations. When a bag haunts us it’s time to buy!! Wear both in good health.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

pixiestyx00 said:


> I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better
> 
> I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.
> 
> I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well
> 
> I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha



Oh my word those pics are stunning!!  I can't imagine how beautiful they must be in real life.  Congrats on your gorgeous pieces and thanks for sharing!


----------



## snibor

I am thrilled to have purchased the Fischer pochette!   Ridiculous price for a pochette but it does come with extra longer strap.  The inside is pretty cool..black but embossed with LV mono.  Not a popular collection I know but I just adore the uniqueness and crisp white/black.
The last time I bought a limited pochette was 2008 Stephen Sprouse Roses.(and if I recall it was $500 plus I bought the long strap for an extra $200)   So here they are together.


----------



## Islandbreeze

pixiestyx00 said:


> I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better
> 
> I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.
> 
> I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well
> 
> I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha
> 
> View attachment 5078249
> 
> View attachment 5078252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078254


Wow! Both of those are simply stunning! Enjoy your treasures.


----------



## weezer

pixiestyx00 said:


> I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better
> 
> I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.
> 
> I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well
> 
> I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha


Pixiestyx00, your exotics are beautiful, I love them both


----------



## eggz716

scored a monogram pochette metis from the website! Now i get the hype


----------



## mrs.JC

Her first day out.    She’s MIF too.


----------



## JA_UK

My 3rd and penultimate little piece from the Watercolour Collection and the Envy Bandeau from the By the Pool Collection


----------



## Penelopepursula

pixiestyx00 said:


> I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better
> 
> I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.
> 
> I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well
> 
> I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha
> 
> View attachment 5078249
> 
> View attachment 5078252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078254


These are both stunning. I can’t choose a favorite!


----------



## inverved

Scala Mini Pouch in Black.

For many months, I've been looking for a black bag with silver hardware from either Hermes, Chanel or LV. I wanted something on the classic spectrum and doesn't scream designer. I saw this bag for the first time in person yesterday and it looks much better in person than online. The leather is incredible quality, comes with a crossbody strap, has luxurious microfiber lining, is made in France and fits a lot more than you realise. I also see it as versatile as it can take you from day to night. I love how the logos are very subtle and I will admit that I have never been a fan of bags with perforations, but the perforated detail on this bag is quite fine that it doesn't bother me. The price is also an added bonus. Very happy with this purchase overall!


----------



## GAN

Happy Mother's Day to all

Was out last night till very late but  my lovely gift arrived and welcomed me home! Managed to unbox it and I really loved this piece and now I understand why this piece is so hard to get.  The piece I received,  is made in Spain, the best part is this still has the date code! Definitely a keeper and should be a reminder of last piece I had this year , still has date code. I bought metis and keepall xs recently and they both no longer had date code.

I am going to order the insert and chain to carry over shoulder. So happy!







GAN said:


> I managed to snag Toiletry pouch 26 online today early morning as it is always oos from my local boutiques though I asked my SA to keep an eye for me. Good thing is that I am going to receive it anytime. Ordered today morning and express free delivery due to Mother's day event and they provided fast shipping.  So happy with my purchase.


----------



## madzia

Grenelle PM in rose ballerine


----------



## 19flowers

no_1_diva said:


> Scala Mini Pouch in Black.
> 
> For many months, I've been looking for a black bag with silver hardware from either Hermes, Chanel or LV. I wanted something on the classic spectrum and doesn't scream designer. I saw this bag for the first time in person yesterday and it looks much better in person than online. The leather is incredible quality, comes with a crossbody strap, has luxurious microfiber lining, is made in France and fits a lot more than you realise. I also see it as versatile as it can take you from day to night. I love how the logos are very subtle and I will admit that I have never been a fan of bags with perforations, but the perforated detail on this bag is quite fine that it doesn't bother me. The price is also an added bonus. Very happy with this purchase overall!
> 
> View attachment 5078632



Congrats on this beauty -- I love Mahina leather!


----------



## llogie

Multi Pochette Monogram Empreinte in cream.  I love the chain that is interwoven with leather.  The other strap is expandable to be able to wear as a crossbody.


----------



## ailisi

Bought my very first bag charm. Wanted the watercolour series but it’s sold out. Hence got this instead!


----------



## grandpiano

It was so hard to get this!!
Always out of stock online in Canada/USA. I called availability but nothing they can do. 
I asked my SA to hold if it’s in stock. 
And finally!! Neverfull PM in mono.


----------



## earswithfeet

Love everyone's purchases!
May is my b-day month, so I thought I'd treat myself to something nice in this stupid pandemic 
Scored these 3 items online. One's a true classic and the other two just called to me. I love a nice burgundy red. Thought it might go well with the monogram. My very first designer shoes. Hopefully they'll fit... 
Here goes




I have the next week off work and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that everything will arrive in the coming week


----------



## JetGirl216

grandpiano said:


> It was so hard to get this!!
> Always out of stock online in Canada/USA. I called availability but nothing they can do.
> I asked my SA to hold if it’s in stock.
> And finally!! Neverfull PM in mono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078884


Beautiful! I had to go the pre-loved route to get my Neverfull PM.


----------



## Sarah03

earswithfeet said:


> Love everyone's purchases!
> May is my b-day month, so I thought I'd treat myself to something nice in this stupid pandemic
> Scored these 3 items online. One's a true classic and the other two just called to me. I love a nice burgundy red. Thought it might go well with the monogram. My very first designer shoes. Hopefully they'll fit...
> Here goes
> View attachment 5078919
> View attachment 5078920
> View attachment 5078921
> 
> I have the next week off work and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that everything will arrive in the coming week


These are great choices! The Noe is such a pretty bag, & the bandeau will look great with it! Happy Birthday month!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

mindless said:


> Yesterday I was just randomly scrolling the LV website without any intention of buying. But I saw this cutie was available for order and immediately carted it out. My first DA piece.



Out of curiosity, was it MIF or MIU? I bought one last week and it’s MIU but I’m a stickler for MIF.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

no_1_diva said:


> Scala Mini Pouch in Black.
> 
> For many months, I've been looking for a black bag with silver hardware from either Hermes, Chanel or LV. I wanted something on the classic spectrum and doesn't scream designer. I saw this bag for the first time in person yesterday and it looks much better in person than online. The leather is incredible quality, comes with a crossbody strap, has luxurious microfiber lining, is made in France and fits a lot more than you realise. I also see it as versatile as it can take you from day to night. I love how the logos are very subtle and I will admit that I have never been a fan of bags with perforations, but the perforated detail on this bag is quite fine that it doesn't bother me. The price is also an added bonus. Very happy with this purchase overall!
> 
> View attachment 5078632



I bought a preloved black Mahina Amelia wallet last week for the same reasons ... the subtlety and smooshiness of the leather. Congrats!


----------



## nghipro

that's so cool, i love this


----------



## bfly

pixiestyx00 said:


> I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better
> 
> I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.
> 
> I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well
> 
> I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha
> 
> View attachment 5078249
> 
> View attachment 5078252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078254



So beautiful.


----------



## JetGirl216

GAN said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all
> 
> Was out last night till very late but  my lovely gift arrived and welcomed me home! Managed to unbox it and I really loved this piece and now I understand why this piece is so hard to get.  The piece I received,  is made in Spain, the best part is this still has the date code! Definitely a keeper and should be a reminder of last piece I had this year , still has date code. I bought metis and keepall xs recently and they both no longer had date code.
> 
> I am going to order the insert and chain to carry over shoulder. So happy!


Beautiful piece! Just got mine this past week. Still came with a date code and was MIF. I purchased an organizer and chain off Amazon and have used it as a crossbody. Very versatile.


----------



## mindless

Love_N_Lune said:


> Out of curiosity, was it MIF or MIU? I bought one last week and it’s MIU but I’m a stickler for MIF.


Hi, it is MIF. I am from Singapore so normally we will get MIF or MIS though.


----------



## Pkac

Bought a new adjustable mono strap to go with my preloved PA and I don’t think I ever want to take this bag off.  Just love it as a daily crossbody.


----------



## 23adeline

snibor said:


> I am thrilled to have purchased the Fischer pochette!   Ridiculous price for a pochette but it does come with extra longer strap.  The inside is pretty cool..black but embossed with LV mono.  Not a popular collection I know but I just adore the uniqueness and crisp white/black.
> The last time I bought a limited pochette was 2008 Stephen Sprouse Roses.(and if I recall it was $500 plus I bought the long strap for an extra $200)   So here they are together.
> View attachment 5078303
> View attachment 5078305
> View attachment 5078306


Congrats! My bag twins


----------



## snibor

23adeline said:


> Congrats! My bag twins


Yeah!  Thanks!


----------



## Croker

mrs.JC said:


> Her first day out.    She’s MIF too.


Love - someone on another chat said this was discontinued, glad you managed to get, i hesitated in Dec on buying as i'd just treated myself to a bracelet and said id get it for my birthday, its been out of stock since so i'm afraid it might be discontinued. I havent 100% given up on it yet 
beautiful bag.


----------



## nesia69

pixiestyx00 said:


> I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better
> 
> I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.
> 
> I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well
> 
> I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha
> 
> View attachment 5078249
> 
> View attachment 5078252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078254


OMG so stunning      Congratulations!


----------



## MCBadian07

Happy Monogram Monday 
Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day yesterday. My package finally arrived (after 2 weeks!) - and this color is amazing. Such a beautiful neutral and nothing I have in my collection. Made in USA and leather is very soft. No issues and I'm so surprised!  
Tried my hand at tieing my bandeau in different ways. Love that the Slim Purse fits perfectly!!


----------



## Olya6070

Just picked up my new Nano Speedy from LV boutique and she is ABSOLUTELY PERFECT!!!! After getting my first one that had super wrinkled handle I didn’t know what to expect with the second one that I was able to purchase online, and I was mentally prepared to return both in case it also had some flaws. But, it is beautiful, nicely aligned with smooth handles. I am super happy!!!


----------



## missconvy

MCBadian07 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day yesterday. My package finally arrived (after 2 weeks!) - and this color is amazing. Such a beautiful neutral and nothing I have in my collection. Made in USA and leather is very soft. No issues and I'm so surprised!
> Tried my hand at tieing my bandeau in different ways. Love that the Slim Purse fits perfectly!!
> View attachment 5079851
> View attachment 5079852
> View attachment 5079853
> View attachment 5079854
> View attachment 5079855
> View attachment 5079856
> View attachment 5079857


Are you liking the slim purse? Could you post more pics please? Thanks!


----------



## Lvoe1238

ZofieUp said:


> My croisette with Delvaux leather handle ribbon


that's fun where do you get that


----------



## Lvoe1238

Bday treat


----------



## TangerineKandy

MCBadian07 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday
> Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day yesterday. My package finally arrived (after 2 weeks!) - and this color is amazing. Such a beautiful neutral and nothing I have in my collection. Made in USA and leather is very soft. No issues and I'm so surprised!
> Tried my hand at tieing my bandeau in different ways. Love that the Slim Purse fits perfectly!!
> View attachment 5079851
> View attachment 5079852
> View attachment 5079853
> View attachment 5079854
> View attachment 5079855
> View attachment 5079856
> View attachment 5079857


Gorgeous!


----------



## MCBadian07

missconvy said:


> Are you liking the slim purse? Could you post more pics please? Thanks!


I do love the Slim Purse ! I was looking for something flat enough to fit my Coussin PM and the Slim Purse just arrived in time  
The flat front pocket can fit bills. The zipped pocket can fit your phone (I have a Samsung Note 10+ without case - but it stretches the canvas) or bills/coins. Enough card slots on the back.
I was looking at the Emilie wallet to see if that would work but I really wanted the inserts that go in the Felicie but did not want to buy the Felicie or go to a reseller for the inserts.
I included some more photos with a tape measure for sizing and compared it to my Victorine. Also can fit it into my Kirigami. Hope this helps!


----------



## ZofieUp

Lvoe1238 said:


> that's fun where do you get that



You can buy it from the Delvaux boutique or on their website (limited options) they are all lamb leather.


----------



## multicolordreams

Picked up this last week. I never thought I’d like a multi pochette but I love the chain strap and the details on the pouches.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I was randomly surfing LV’s site this evening and saw this available. It’ll be my 2nd attempt lol
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I really hope this one doesn’t have large stitching holes like the first one - fingers crossed!


----------



## topglamchic

This is really an end of March purchase. I wanted to get it before the switch to the microchip. 

I really had a lot of doubt as I was choosing between this and the Chanel trendy vanity. I’m very pleased with my choice. 

LV Cannes.


----------



## topglamchic

pixiestyx00 said:


> I can’t believe it’s May already. I’m quite behind with posting my new additions since things have been chaotic, but I thought I’d start with my newest and most ridiculous purchases that arrived today! I was going to make separate little posts for each bag because wow do I think they deserve it but then I decided to see who wore it better
> 
> I virtually attended the Miami exotics event, which was dangerous lol. I had pre ordered from the event the (so far) one of it’s kind Petite Malle in alligator which has a sort of muted rainbow inspired by Coral which I instantly fell in love with.
> 
> I’ve loved exotics for forever, but the first time a bag took my breath away was when I saw a blue/green tie dye alligator bag in my boutique. I couldn’t justify such a small bag with such a high price (I’ve since changed my tune apparently). That same bag or similar was following me around haha. I saw a similar one again at the exotics event and was told LV had discontinued that style of dying for that bag. So I took in that poor little Niloticus croc Petite Boite Chapeau As well
> 
> I know this is beyond excessive but I figured you gals and guys would appreciate the bags as purse lovers! So who wore the reptile better? PM or PBC? Haha
> 
> View attachment 5078249
> 
> View attachment 5078252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078254


These are so so beautiful!  I am a lover of exotics as well!!  I so the look look book for the exotics and they are breathtaking. Wear in good health!!!!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

topglamchic said:


> This is really an end of March purchase. I wanted to get it before the switch to the microchip.
> 
> I really had a lot of doubt as I was choosing between this and the Chanel trendy vanity. I’m very pleased with my choice.
> 
> LV Cannes.


I love the Cannes! I have always admired it from afar but never took the plunge.  I am going to live vicariously through you. I would love to see your pics with it in action etc.  Enjoy it. I am sure you will get lots of compliments.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I was randomly surfing LV’s site this evening and saw this available. It’ll be my 2nd attempt lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this one doesn’t have large stitching holes like the first one - fingers crossed!



Hope you get a perfect one V  — it’s such a great piece!


----------



## Bumbles

topglamchic said:


> This is really an end of March purchase. I wanted to get it before the switch to the microchip.
> 
> I really had a lot of doubt as I was choosing between this and the Chanel trendy vanity. I’m very pleased with my choice.
> 
> LV Cannes.


Great choice in bag and colour! My fav! Congrats


----------



## earswithfeet

Oh boy, I'm on a roll apparently 
In the wee hours of dawn this hard to get item became atb, so of course I had to click that pretty order button, hehe.


My 1854 bandeau and shoes are supposed to arrive today. So excited 
My Grand Noé will be here tomorrow. So far, I really like my b-day month, LOL
Will post pics when the goodies come trickling in.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nice haul! Love that we’re twinning on the blanket, They’re so cozy and soft hope you love yours
> View attachment 5076618





lvisland said:


> Keepall XS Rubber, Mini Eclipse Keepall charm, Horizon headphones + watercolor case/charm
> View attachment 5075497


Looks good. How's the sound liked?


----------



## missconvy

MCBadian07 said:


> I do love the Slim Purse ! I was looking for something flat enough to fit my Coussin PM and the Slim Purse just arrived in time
> The flat front pocket can fit bills. The zipped pocket can fit your phone (I have a Samsung Note 10+ without case - but it stretches the canvas) or bills/coins. Enough card slots on the back.
> I was looking at the Emilie wallet to see if that would work but I really wanted the inserts that go in the Felicie but did not want to buy the Felicie or go to a reseller for the inserts.
> I included some more photos with a tape measure for sizing and compared it to my Victorine. Also can fit it into my Kirigami. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 5080252
> View attachment 5080253
> View attachment 5080254
> View attachment 5080255
> View attachment 5080256
> View attachment 5080257
> View attachment 5080258
> View attachment 5080259
> View attachment 5080260
> View attachment 5080261
> View attachment 5080262


Yay thank you so much!


----------



## enjoy1

multicolordreams said:


> Picked up this last week. I never thought I’d like a multi pochette but I love the chain strap and the details on the pouches.


I've never loved the multi pochette either until I saw this one in the store the other day. Congrats. It is SO pretty!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

multicolordreams said:


> Picked up this last week. I never thought I’d like a multi pochette but I love the chain strap and the details on the pouches.


If I was going to join the empreinte family, it would be with this piece.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MCBadian07 said:


> I do love the Slim Purse ! I was looking for something flat enough to fit my Coussin PM and the Slim Purse just arrived in time
> The flat front pocket can fit bills. The zipped pocket can fit your phone (I have a Samsung Note 10+ without case - but it stretches the canvas) or bills/coins. Enough card slots on the back.
> I was looking at the Emilie wallet to see if that would work but I really wanted the inserts that go in the Felicie but did not want to buy the Felicie or go to a reseller for the inserts.
> I included some more photos with a tape measure for sizing and compared it to my Victorine. Also can fit it into my Kirigami. Hope this helps!



The slim wallet reminds me of the Felicie’s two inserts melded together but slightly deeper to fit a phone.  I think this worked out better for you. I can’t fit my YSL compact in the zippered pouch of the Felicie.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Hope you get a perfect one V  — it’s such a great piece!


Thank you, dear IM  A dream come true if it works out!


----------



## earswithfeet

UGH!! I'm so pissed right now, ya'll have no idea 
I've been sitting here all day waiting for my shoes and bandeau. And guess what, UPS "tried" to deliver, but obviously they forgot how a door bell works. As far as I know you have to ring the bell in order for the recipient to know there's someone outside trying to get inside. I just hate UPS 'cause it's not the first time this is happening. Got a mail stating they "missed me and will try again tomorrow". First world problems, I know. But still, I'm sooo pissed at UPS! 
Just had to vent a little, sorry.


----------



## MCBadian07

earswithfeet said:


> UGH!! I'm so pissed right now, ya'll have no idea
> I've been sitting here all day waiting for my shoes and bandeau. And guess what, UPS "tried" to deliver, but obviously they forgot how a door bell works. As far as I know you have to ring the bell in order for the recipient to know there's someone outside trying to get inside. I just hate UPS 'cause it's not the first time this is happening. Got a mail stating they "missed me and will try again tomorrow". First world problems, I know. But still, I'm sooo pissed at UPS!
> Just had to vent a little, sorry.


Ugh hate when that happens! Literally have to camp out on your porch


----------



## cweetie




----------



## DrTr

earswithfeet said:


> UGH!! I'm so pissed right now, ya'll have no idea
> I've been sitting here all day waiting for my shoes and bandeau. And guess what, UPS "tried" to deliver, but obviously they forgot how a door bell works. As far as I know you have to ring the bell in order for the recipient to know there's someone outside trying to get inside. I just hate UPS 'cause it's not the first time this is happening. Got a mail stating they "missed me and will try again tomorrow". First world problems, I know. But still, I'm sooo pissed at UPS!
> Just had to vent a little, sorry.


So sorry!  FedEx recently did the same - they didn’t knock or ring the bell, I happened to hear a neighbor’s dog barking and looked out and I caught the guy!  He said it “looked like no one was home”, but didn’t even attempt the doorbell. So sorry you have to wait another day. can’t wait to see your goodies.


----------



## DrTr

Ok, for real I’m off to ban planet after this little beauty is presented. I escaped briefly to snag this and now am banned for real for awhile!  Given how much I love pink and purple, I was so intrigued by the Coussin bags. And when I saw that color combo in the pochette coussin, I knew I had to have it!  Just the right size for a very colorful bag. I worked hard on Saturday to find it in a boutique, and she arrived this morning in perfect condition!! It’s lamb skin, a first for me, so trying to decide whether to treat the leather, but it truly is scrumptious. Presenting the bag my 5 year old self would have adored (and my older self still adores!!)  she holds the largest max IPhone, a pocket organizer, a small bo, a lipstick and keys, just enough room for essentials!  So thrilled. and love seeing everyone‘s May beauties!


----------



## DrTr

One other pic I hope may help anyone considering this size Coussin. I took pic with several small LV’s so you can see the different sizes. I was thrilled this one fits the iPhone max. HTH


----------



## pinklambies

Beautiful choice @DrTr - the colors are beautiful and size looks great! Can you please show us some mod shots if possible? I'm interested in this one myself


----------



## pinklambies

Beautiful choice @DrTr - the colors are beautiful and size looks great! Can you please show us some mod shots if possible? I'm interested in this one myself 



DrTr said:


> Ok, for real I’m off to ban planet after this little beauty is presented. I escaped briefly to snag this and now am banned for real for awhile!  Given how much I love pink and purple, I was so intrigued by the Coussin bags. And when I saw that color combo in the pochette coussin, I knew I had to have it!  Just the right size for a very colorful bag. I worked hard on Saturday to find it in a boutique, and she arrived this morning in perfect condition!! It’s lamb skin, a first for me, so trying to decide whether to treat the leather, but it truly is scrumptious. Presenting the bag my 5 year old self would have adored (and my older self still adores!!)  she holds the largest max IPhone, a pocket organizer, a small bo, a lipstick and keys, just enough room for essentials!  So thrilled. and love seeing everyone‘s May beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5080920
> View attachment 5080921
> View attachment 5080922
> View attachment 5080923
> View attachment 5080924


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> Ok, for real I’m off to ban planet after this little beauty is presented. I escaped briefly to snag this and now am banned for real for awhile!  Given how much I love pink and purple, I was so intrigued by the Coussin bags. And when I saw that color combo in the pochette coussin, I knew I had to have it!  Just the right size for a very colorful bag. I worked hard on Saturday to find it in a boutique, and she arrived this morning in perfect condition!! It’s lamb skin, a first for me, so trying to decide whether to treat the leather, but it truly is scrumptious. Presenting the bag my 5 year old self would have adored (and my older self still adores!!)  she holds the largest max IPhone, a pocket organizer, a small bo, a lipstick and keys, just enough room for essentials!  So thrilled. and love seeing everyone‘s May beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5080920
> View attachment 5080921
> View attachment 5080922
> View attachment 5080923
> View attachment 5080924


It really looks scrumptious. And the colours are so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## kulasa87

I didn’t know I need this. My awesome CA ordered this for me  He’s the best! I will pick up Friday.


----------



## DrTr

pinklambies said:


> Beautiful choice @DrTr - the colors are beautiful and size looks great! Can you please show us some mod shots if possible? I'm interested in this one myself


Thanks so much pinklambies!  When I actually get dressed for a zoom meeting (in something other than garanimals   ) I will do that. It does help to see others in things we are considering especially if we can’t see it in person - I appreciate all of the mod shots here and comparison pics for size.


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> It really looks scrumptious. And the colours are so beautiful, congrats!


Thanks so much EveyB!


----------



## DrTr

kulasa87 said:


> I didn’t know I need this. My awesome CA ordered this for me  He’s the best! I will pick up Friday.
> View attachment 5080951


How nice for summer!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

cweetie said:


> View attachment 5080775



What is that? It's really cute.


----------



## kadya

I finally snagged this on the website after like six months of trying yesterday at 8:45am and it arrived in-store today for me to pick up! Couldn’t believe how fast it was. (I don’t usually order online anymore because I love my CA, but every time I asked he said he couldn’t order it so I had to take matters into my own hands )

First DA bag. I wasn’t in love with the DA mini Deauville so I was afraid I wouldn’t like any DA bags, but I am with this. Think I just like DA with little to no vachetta which isn’t an easy find lol

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> Ok, for real I’m off to ban planet after this little beauty is presented. I escaped briefly to snag this and now am banned for real for awhile!  Given how much I love pink and purple, I was so intrigued by the Coussin bags. And when I saw that color combo in the pochette coussin, I knew I had to have it!  Just the right size for a very colorful bag. I worked hard on Saturday to find it in a boutique, and she arrived this morning in perfect condition!! It’s lamb skin, a first for me, so trying to decide whether to treat the leather, but it truly is scrumptious. Presenting the bag my 5 year old self would have adored (and my older self still adores!!)  she holds the largest max IPhone, a pocket organizer, a small bo, a lipstick and keys, just enough room for essentials!  So thrilled. and love seeing everyone‘s May beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5080920
> View attachment 5080921
> View attachment 5080922
> View attachment 5080923
> View attachment 5080924


Wow so gorgeous! It’s going to be perfect for your beautiful collection. Congrats DT


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Ok, for real I’m off to ban planet after this little beauty is presented. I escaped briefly to snag this and now am banned for real for awhile!  Given how much I love pink and purple, I was so intrigued by the Coussin bags. And when I saw that color combo in the pochette coussin, I knew I had to have it!  Just the right size for a very colorful bag. I worked hard on Saturday to find it in a boutique, and she arrived this morning in perfect condition!! It’s lamb skin, a first for me, so trying to decide whether to treat the leather, but it truly is scrumptious. Presenting the bag my 5 year old self would have adored (and my older self still adores!!)  she holds the largest max IPhone, a pocket organizer, a small bo, a lipstick and keys, just enough room for essentials!  So thrilled. and love seeing everyone‘s May beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5080920
> View attachment 5080921
> View attachment 5080922
> View attachment 5080923
> View attachment 5080924



This is gorgeous T — and so perfect for you.  It is fun and luxurious at the same time.  I especially love the multi-part chain (I watched a YT video on how you can possibly use the smallest part of the chain with charm as a little dangly charm on another bag, lol).  Big congrats and enjoy .


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow so gorgeous! It’s going to be perfect for your beautiful collection. Congrats DT


Thanks so much MB!!! It’s such a fun little luxurious bag - I’m finding I need lots and lots of color after the year we’ve all had!!   


Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous T — and so perfect for you.  It is fun and luxurious at the same time.  I especially love the multi-part chain (I watched a YT video on how you can possibly use the smallest part of the chain with charm as a little dangly charm on another bag, lol).  Big congrats and enjoy .


Thanks so much A! You right, perfect blend of fun and luxury.  The multi-part chain is very fun. I’ll have to check out the bag charm idea! thanks for the tip!


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> One other pic I hope may help anyone considering this size Coussin. I took pic with several small LV’s so you can see the different sizes. I was thrilled this one fits the iPhone max. HTH
> 
> View attachment 5080945


Congrats! And thanks for the size comparison pic, at least I will not get a shock (due to the size ), when I receive my menthe colour Pochette Coussin next week   
It is smaller than what I thought


----------



## earswithfeet

MCBadian07 said:


> Ugh hate when that happens! Literally have to camp out on your porch



I'd definitely do that, if I had a porch to camp out on. But I live in an appartment for rent and all I have is a balcony...
My wild guess is that he/she saw the three story house and just wasn't "in the mood" to get out of the car and actually ring the door bell. Today I problably really won't be here when they "try again". No idea what'll happen with my goodies then 
I have a UPS access point close by, but non of the goods are eligible to drop off there. Oh LV, you're killing me...


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

earswithfeet said:


> I'd definitely do that, if I had a porch to camp out on. But I live in an appartment for rent and all I have is a balcony...
> My wild guess is that he/she saw the three story house and just wasn't "in the mood" to get out of the car and actually ring the door bell. Today I problably really won't be here when they "try again". No idea what'll happen with my goodies then
> I have a UPS access point close by, but non of the goods are eligible to drop off there. Oh LV, you're killing me...


I didn’t know there were certain goods that were non-eligiblefor ups access points? Did you sign up for a myselect ups account? You can change delivery optiobs and leave specific dir3ctions for your driver.


----------



## earswithfeet

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I didn’t know there were certain goods that were non-eligiblefor ups access points? Did you sign up for a myselect ups account? You can change delivery optiobs and leave specific dir3ctions for your driver.


No can do. I'd have to have a info notice with a number on it to at least try and change delivery options. But of course I didn't get that thing...
The waiting game continues.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

earswithfeet said:


> No can do. I'd have to have a info notice with a number on it to at least try and change delivery options. But of course I didn't get that thing...
> The waiting game continues.


It probably is too late to try to reroute this time but look into have an ups account to manage future deliveries. I find it super helpful because I don’t always have time to track my packages by cutting and pasting numbers so the system automatically syncs any parcels they have in the system destined for your address and auto populates your list of pending items. Basically the moment a package is picked up destined to my registredvaddress I am notified and tracking begins. I can then modify dates, add instructions or reroute as needed. The app is avail for iOS and Android too. You won’t need that ‘we missed  you’ tickets anymore.


----------



## JA_UK

This arrived this morning completing my little watercolour collection 



My other pieces


----------



## Bumbles

JA_UK said:


> This arrived this morning completing my little watercolour collection
> View attachment 5081432
> View attachment 5081433
> 
> My other pieces


Congrats! It’s a beautiful collection


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Congrats! And thanks for the size comparison pic, at least I will not get a shock (due to the size ), when I receive my menthe colour Pochette Coussin next week
> It is smaller than what I thought


Menthe sounds gorgeous! And yes it is a small bag as far as what it holds. The puffier leather takes room, but I’m always thrilled when a small bag I like holds my giant IPhone. it’s even fun as a waist bag, just don’t know if I can bring myself to do it!


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> Menthe sounds gorgeous! And yes it is a small bag as far as what it holds. The puffier leather takes room, but I’m always thrilled when a small bag I like holds my giant IPhone. it’s even fun as a waist bag, just don’t know if I can bring myself to do it!


No harm trying to use it as a waist bag when you need to be hands free  
You could also use only the chain as a chain belt , that’s another plus point


----------



## bitterpeach

Wanted to join the reverse club; also my first card holder.


----------



## idlehen

MPA in black empreinte. I actually go this at the end of April but didn't get around to opening and looking at it until now. I'm a little undecided on keeping it as I already have the canvas version which I use a lot. Sort of just impulse bought it because I saw someone carrying the smaller pouch with the chain and loved the look. It's MIU and looks perfect all over though.


----------



## MCBadian07

idlehen said:


> MPA in black empreinte. I actually go this at the end of April but didn't get around to opening and looking at it until now. I'm a little undecided on keeping it as I already have the canvas version which I use a lot. Sort of just impulse bought it because I saw someone carrying the smaller pouch with the chain and loved the look. It's MIU and looks perfect all over though.
> 
> View attachment 5081827


Beautiful!! I got my Pochette Metis in Empreinte leather made in USA also and no issues which was so surprising !  
I think that braided chain looks awesome!


----------



## SeattleGal93

My recent vintage find. Noe GM from 1992. Looking pretty good for almost 30 years old! The hardware was nearly black when I bought it, but nothing a little brasso can’t fix! She was a steal of a deal!


----------



## lemondln

New to me Doc BB in red Epi

taking her out for Costco run


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

New pair of Paseos - they’re so beautiful in person - the chain detail is stunning!


----------



## BleuSaphir

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> New pair of Paseos - they’re so beautiful in person - the chain detail is stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5081998
> View attachment 5081999


I love the color and I hope they are super comfortable!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

BleuSaphir said:


> I love the color and I hope they are super comfortable!


They are! This style is super comfy from day one.


----------



## leooh

DrTr said:


> One other pic I hope may help anyone considering this size Coussin. I took pic with several small LV’s so you can see the different sizes. I was thrilled this one fits the iPhone max. HTH
> 
> View attachment 5080945


This is super helpful, thanks! Love it and trying to resist it


----------



## 23adeline

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> New pair of Paseos - they’re so beautiful in person - the chain detail is stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5081998
> View attachment 5081999


Beautiful!!
Are these Menthe colour with silver chain ?


----------



## locogymman

Got this in last week….waiting for my teddy bear keychain to arrive by Saturday


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

23adeline said:


> Beautiful!!
> Are these Menthe colour with silver chain ?


They are


----------



## 23adeline

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> They are


I’m thinking whether I should get a pair to match my menthe Pochette Coussin


----------



## lifecity

locogymman said:


> Got this in last week….waiting for my teddy bear keychain to arrive by Saturday


How's the leather quality? do you think it get marks easy?


----------



## cjj

So many beautiful items!!! I have some vintage bags and SLGS on their way to me, a Pool Neverfull MM and a few other goodies from Europe. It's been a successful April into May, lol.


----------



## locogymman

lifecity said:


> How's the leather quality? do you think it get marks easy?



it hasn’t shown any marks yet. fingers crossed!


----------



## earswithfeet

Update: the ongoing nightmare with UPS is hopefully coming to an end. I will not receive my goods, because UPS is still "not in the mood" to deliver to me. Two days in a row it was said that I wasn't at home (BIG FAT LIE!!!). I called CS repeatedly only to be told that they can't do anything...I'd have to wait another day. I finally had enough of this s*** and told them no, I will not wait anymore. After much stammering and very insincere apologies they agreed to cancel the whole thing and to send everything back to LV.
I'm so very sad, disappointed and pissed off. I will never order from LV again. I'm done. I hate my b-day month, no pretty things for me


----------



## snibor

earswithfeet said:


> Update: the ongoing nightmare with UPS is hopefully coming to an end. I will not receive my goods, because UPS is still "not in the mood" to deliver to me. Two days in a row it was said that I wasn't at home (BIG FAT LIE!!!). I called CS repeatedly only to be told that they can't do anything...I'd have to wait another day. I finally had enough of this s*** and told them no, I will not wait anymore. After much stammering and very insincere apologies they agreed to cancel the whole thing and to send everything back to LV.
> I'm so very sad, disappointed and pissed off. I will never order from LV again. I'm done. I hate my b-day month, no pretty things for me


Very sorry.  With covid, UPS has been leaving packages at my door no signature. Same for fedex even when package had a big sticker not to leave and signature required.  This is a shame.  .


----------



## JA_UK

earswithfeet said:


> Update: the ongoing nightmare with UPS is hopefully coming to an end. I will not receive my goods, because UPS is still "not in the mood" to deliver to me. Two days in a row it was said that I wasn't at home (BIG FAT LIE!!!). I called CS repeatedly only to be told that they can't do anything...I'd have to wait another day. I finally had enough of this s*** and told them no, I will not wait anymore. After much stammering and very insincere apologies they agreed to cancel the whole thing and to send everything back to LV.
> I'm so very sad, disappointed and pissed off. I will never order from LV again. I'm done. I hate my b-day month, no pretty things for me


But you have your health, you’re alive and able to celebrate another birthday, and at some point you will be able to go into the store if you don’t want to order online again.  It’s frustrating but everything is upside down because of COVID dont let it take away the joy of your birthday celebrations


----------



## DrTr

earswithfeet said:


> Update: the ongoing nightmare with UPS is hopefully coming to an end. I will not receive my goods, because UPS is still "not in the mood" to deliver to me. Two days in a row it was said that I wasn't at home (BIG FAT LIE!!!). I called CS repeatedly only to be told that they can't do anything...I'd have to wait another day. I finally had enough of this s*** and told them no, I will not wait anymore. After much stammering and very insincere apologies they agreed to cancel the whole thing and to send everything back to LV.
> I'm so very sad, disappointed and pissed off. I will never order from LV again. I'm done. I hate my b-day month, no pretty things for me


So sorry it’s been such trouble and frustration. UPS and FedEx have been slammed with gazzillions of home deliveries (no excuse for your problems!) and drivers are often taking shortcuts. I’m sorry you didn’t get your lovely LV. Happy Birthday nonethless, hope you get exactly what you want at some point.


----------



## travelbliss

LVoe these but my feet keep sliding forward in them ....


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> LVoe these but my feet keep sliding forward in them ....
> 
> View attachment 5083554


Just gorgeous!! love these pink fabulous sandals!i have a hint I use when shoes are too wide to help keep them in place. It does involve adhesive so you may not want to do it with these beauties. But as someone with very narrow feet, I use this trick on some shoes.  Dr. Scholls makes thick Moleskin pads, and a thinner role of moleskin fabric with adhesive on the back. I cut a piece to fit, and I adhere the pad to the underside of my sandal band, not on the sole, it’s very soft on your foot but helps your feet stay in place!  No one but you would know it‘s there. I just got 2 pairs of suede slides, and I used this trick and now they aren’t too wide and I can walk great in them!
enjoy your summer beauties!


----------



## MCBadian07

travelbliss said:


> LVoe these but my feet keep sliding forward in them ....
> 
> View attachment 5083554


Beautiful! I've used inserts in my heels to keep my feet from sliding forward and toes getting crushed. Not sure if you could use these for sandals though








						Ball of Foot Cushions
					

Foot Petals ball of foot cushions keep feet from sliding forward and provide shock absorption that never goes flat, keeping your feet cool, dry, and comfortable. Shop now!




					www.footpetals.com


----------



## DrTr

MCBadian07 said:


> Beautiful! I've used inserts in my heels to keep my feet from sliding forward and toes getting crushed. Not sure if you could use these for sandals though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ball of Foot Cushions
> 
> 
> Foot Petals ball of foot cushions keep feet from sliding forward and provide shock absorption that never goes flat, keeping your feet cool, dry, and comfortable. Shop now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.footpetals.com


Looks like they might work under the band!  Dr Scholl’s has been wonderful for me - adds thickness, sticks well and let’s me buy some shoes that only come in medium!!


----------



## Saylor55

Awesome looking bag made with fine quality material!


----------



## lvmonogramq

I'm very excited to join this thread. This Sarah wallet is a birthday gift to myself, and my first LV purchase since another birthday gift to myself 3 years ago ; ) I'm hoping to enjoy this one for a long time!


----------



## duchesspetal84

earswithfeet said:


> Update: the ongoing nightmare with UPS is hopefully coming to an end. I will not receive my goods, because UPS is still "not in the mood" to deliver to me. Two days in a row it was said that I wasn't at home (BIG FAT LIE!!!). I called CS repeatedly only to be told that they can't do anything...I'd have to wait another day. I finally had enough of this s*** and told them no, I will not wait anymore. After much stammering and very insincere apologies they agreed to cancel the whole thing and to send everything back to LV.
> I'm so very sad, disappointed and pissed off. I will never order from LV again. I'm done. I hate my b-day month, no pretty things for me



I feel your annoyance with UPS. I’m waiting on the btp kirigami set, they’ve tried the last 3 days but I’m not in (been at work!) but they haven’t left a slip so when I try to redirect to a pick up point online it won’t let me because I don’t have the barcode number, but how can I have that if they don’t leave it? So now it’s going to be sent back the LV even though I’m more then happy to collect tomorrow. Just so lazy of the driver to not leave a slip!

I hope your birthday month improves for you though and you manage to get your lovely LV goodies


----------



## MCBadian07

lvmonogramq said:


> I'm very excited to join this thread. This Sarah wallet is a birthday gift to myself, and my first LV purchase since another birthday gift to myself 3 years ago ; ) I'm hoping to enjoy this one for a long time!


Congrats and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Woo hoo ~ 2nd try is the charm!!!  So happy to add this SLG staple to my life!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
They’ve fixed the ‘gaping holes problem’ of key pouches made in the USA. The corner stitches aren’t perfect but I’ll take it over jagged/irregular corner shapes. I’m ecstatic that this hunt is finally over lol


----------



## jane

I ordered this coin card holder on April 2 but it FINALLY arrived yesterday! It's perfect!


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo ~ 2nd try is the charm!!!  So happy to add this SLG staple to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083659
> View attachment 5083661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve fixed the ‘gaping holes problem’ of key pouches made in the USA. The corner stitches aren’t perfect but I’ll take it over jagged/irregular corner shapes. I’m ecstatic that this hunt is finally over lol
> View attachment 5083653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083654


Congrats MB! That bottom alignment is also perfect! Mine was slightly off on one of the circles, but the corners were pretty good 
Ah, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo ~ 2nd try is the charm!!!  So happy to add this SLG staple to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083659
> View attachment 5083661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve fixed the ‘gaping holes problem’ of key pouches made in the USA. The corner stitches aren’t perfect but I’ll take it over jagged/irregular corner shapes. I’m ecstatic that this hunt is finally over lol
> View attachment 5083653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083654


So happy for you  This looks really perfect!


----------



## Moxisox

Happy to catch this cutie in stock the other day. Love DA pieces for summer.


----------



## Penelopepursula

DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous!! love these pink fabulous sandals!i have a hint I use when shoes are too wide to help keep them in place. It does involve adhesive so you may not want to do it with these beauties. But as someone with very narrow feet, I use this trick on some shoes.  Dr. Scholls makes thick Moleskin pads, and a thinner role of moleskin fabric with adhesive on the back. I cut a piece to fit, and I adhere the pad to the underside of my sandal band, not on the sole, it’s very soft on your foot but helps your feet stay in place!  No one but you would know it‘s there. I just got 2 pairs of suede slides, and I used this trick and now they aren’t too wide and I can walk great in them!
> enjoy your summer beauties!


What a great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Penelopepursula

earswithfeet said:


> Update: the ongoing nightmare with UPS is hopefully coming to an end. I will not receive my goods, because UPS is still "not in the mood" to deliver to me. Two days in a row it was said that I wasn't at home (BIG FAT LIE!!!). I called CS repeatedly only to be told that they can't do anything...I'd have to wait another day. I finally had enough of this s*** and told them no, I will not wait anymore. After much stammering and very insincere apologies they agreed to cancel the whole thing and to send everything back to LV.
> I'm so very sad, disappointed and pissed off. I will never order from LV again. I'm done. I hate my b-day month, no pretty things for me


Have you considered getting on the various social media sites for UPS and demanding to know why they won't deliver your package? Public shaming is often the only way to get anywhere with big companies.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats MB! That bottom alignment is also perfect! Mine was slightly off on one of the circles, but the corners were pretty good
> Ah, I'll take what I can get.
> View attachment 5083673


Cool and TY! Happy for yours hun 


EveyB said:


> So happy for you  This looks really perfect!


Thanks E  Happy Friday!


----------



## TangerineKandy

jane said:


> I ordered this coin card holder on April 2 but it FINALLY arrived yesterday! It's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5083655
> 
> View attachment 5083658


Do you only carry 3 cards? I'm just curious because I use all 4 card slots but in many of the photos I see, no one uses the very front pocket.


----------



## jane

TangerineKandy said:


> Do you only carry 3 cards? I'm just curious because I use all 4 card slots but in many of the photos I see, no one uses the very front pocket.



I'm just getting a feel for how I will use it, but yeah I only have three "main" cards that I need access to easily: my ID, and two debit cards. Inside the zip pocket I put cash and health insurance cards. I keep all other misc cards (gift cards, membership cards) in my vernis coin pouch.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Tried on today. Thought on it. Buying it tomorrow!! Can’t wait. My second LV bag ever


----------



## TangerineKandy

jane said:


> I'm just getting a feel for how I will use it, but yeah I only have three "main" cards that I need access to easily: my ID, and two debit cards. Inside the zip pocket I put cash and health insurance cards. I keep all other misc cards (gift cards, membership cards) in my vernis coin pouch.


That makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Ok, for real I’m off to ban planet after this little beauty is presented. I escaped briefly to snag this and now am banned for real for awhile!  Given how much I love pink and purple, I was so intrigued by the Coussin bags. And when I saw that color combo in the pochette coussin, I knew I had to have it!  Just the right size for a very colorful bag. I worked hard on Saturday to find it in a boutique, and she arrived this morning in perfect condition!! It’s lamb skin, a first for me, so trying to decide whether to treat the leather, but it truly is scrumptious. Presenting the bag my 5 year old self would have adored (and my older self still adores!!)  she holds the largest max IPhone, a pocket organizer, a small bo, a lipstick and keys, just enough room for essentials!  So thrilled. and love seeing everyone‘s May beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5080920
> View attachment 5080921
> View attachment 5080922
> View attachment 5080923
> View attachment 5080924


Wow, I love this beauty!  
congratulations! I love your description about your younger self We have to indulge our inner child sometimes


----------



## Ava758

jane said:


> I ordered this coin card holder on April 2 but it FINALLY arrived yesterday! It's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5083655
> 
> View attachment 5083658




Beautiful! By any chance, can it hold bills without them being folded?


----------



## cfrozal23

last Saturday I snagged these beauties as my Mother’s Day gifts from my husband and kids. It’s our annual tradition (16 yrs minus last yr due to lockdown) to go to Pike Place Market so my kids can pick out flowers out for me from the same booth we used to get my moms from.  Well I decided since we were in the area to check out the Seattle Nordies LV- more specifically so they could re-tie my bandeau on the neverfull pm I got from them last month.  I’ve been stocking the key cles and the toiletry 26 for 6 weeks straight. Calling every 3 days to try and place a phone order.  No luck.  Well - it was my lucky day as these beauties arrived no more than 10 minutes before I got there!!It was so meant to be!!


----------



## jane

Ava758 said:


> Beautiful! By any chance, can it hold bills without them being folded?



No, they have to be folded once.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

NYCchihuahua said:


> Tried on today. Thought on it. Buying it tomorrow!! Can’t wait. My second LV bag ever


Looks beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

LVFloridagirl said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Congrats!


Thank you  can’t wait to go tomorrow!


----------



## Louisianna

NYCchihuahua said:


> Tried on today. Thought on it. Buying it tomorrow!! Can’t wait. My second LV bag ever


Amazing


----------



## mzroyalflyness

In this cutest little box. First LV jewelry purchase!!


----------



## DrTr

NYCchihuahua said:


> Tried on today. Thought on it. Buying it tomorrow!! Can’t wait. My second LV bag ever


gorgeous!  Congratulations -she’s a beauty!


----------



## DrTr

TangerineKandy said:


> Do you only carry 3 cards? I'm just curious because I use all 4 card slots but in many of the photos I see, no one uses the very front pocket.


I use all 4 slots too - most used cc in bottom slot for easier access. Isn’t the CCH great?!


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow, I love this beauty!
> congratulations! I love your description about your younger self We have to indulge our inner child sometimes


Thank you so much dear one!  And yes, remaining in touch with childlike wonder is vital!  Good to see you back


----------



## DrTr

Ava758 said:


> Beautiful! By any chance, can it hold bills without them being folded?


No, US paper money won’t fit unfolded. It’s still such a great piece!


----------



## travelbliss

DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous!! love these pink fabulous sandals!i have a hint I use when shoes are too wide to help keep them in place. It does involve adhesive so you may not want to do it with these beauties. But as someone with very narrow feet, I use this trick on some shoes.  Dr. Scholls makes thick Moleskin pads, and a thinner role of moleskin fabric with adhesive on the back. I cut a piece to fit, and I adhere the pad to the underside of my sandal band, not on the sole, it’s very soft on your foot but helps your feet stay in place!  No one but you would know it‘s there. I just got 2 pairs of suede slides, and I used this trick and now they aren’t too wide and I can walk great in them!
> enjoy your summer beauties!


Appreciate the tip.  I actually have used moleskin on areas where some shoes hurt my feet and it helps...But  I find shoes should fit like _*Cinderella's glass slipper*_ for this price  !!


----------



## lifecity

ordered 4 days ago and got it in hand.


----------



## wonderboii

First post tpf! 
Went into LV this past week to pick up an item that was out on repair and randomly asked if they had this and was shocked when the CA said yes. I thought I’d have a harder time finding one lol

Toiletry 15.


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> Appreciate the tip.  I actually have used moleskin on areas where some shoes hurt my feet and it helps...But  I find shoes should fit like _*Cinderella's glass slipper*_ for this price  !!


Totally with you! I do that trick on less expensive shoes, not sure I could put adhesive on LV leather whether it showed or not! Yes total glass slipper experience when you buy nice shoes!!


----------



## EveyB

idlehen said:


> MPA in black empreinte. I actually go this at the end of April but didn't get around to opening and looking at it until now. I'm a little undecided on keeping it as I already have the canvas version which I use a lot. Sort of just impulse bought it because I saw someone carrying the smaller pouch with the chain and loved the look. It's MIU and looks perfect all over though.
> 
> View attachment 5081827


This looks really perfect! Have you decided yet if you keep it?
I went to LV today to pick up my MPA Empreinte in black, but even though it was MIF I was not happy with the quality. It was all warped, the alignment was a bit off and the zipper was not really that smooth. Now I have to wait until they get a new one, hopefully soon!


----------



## TangerineKandy

DrTr said:


> I use all 4 slots too - most used cc in bottom slot for easier access. Isn’t the CCH great?!


That's exactly what I do as well! Yes it is!


----------



## Ava758

jane said:


> No, they have to be folded once.


 Ok. Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

jane said:


> I ordered this coin card holder on April 2 but it FINALLY arrived yesterday! It's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5083655
> 
> View attachment 5083658


Wow looks stunning and even more so in the beautiful sunshine!!


----------



## Bumbles

lifecity said:


> ordered 4 days ago and got it in hand.


Great choices especially the watercolour


----------



## Penelopepursula

NYCchihuahua said:


> Tried on today. Thought on it. Buying it tomorrow!! Can’t wait. My second LV bag ever


That looks adorable on you. Good choice!


----------



## eena1230

My May contribution...I’ve been wanting an outdoor messenger bag from the Men’s collection and this bag is just so cute.. perfect for my summer road trips..


----------



## ailisi

Just collected my SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 22 yesterday. I absolutely LOVE IT!


----------



## nesia69

ailisi said:


> Just collected my SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 22 yesterday. I absolutely LOVE IT!
> 
> View attachment 5084840


Stunning    Could you please share more pictures?


----------



## ailisi

nesia69 said:


> Stunning    Could you please share more pictures?



here you go !!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Penelopepursula said:


> That looks adorable on you. Good choice!


Thank you! I love it. I wore it out of the store


----------



## NYCchihuahua

ailisi said:


> Just collected my SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 22 yesterday. I absolutely LOVE IT!
> 
> View attachment 5084840


I’m usually not a speedy girl but this one is just special  Enjoy it, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## SDBagLover

eena1230 said:


> My May contribution...I’ve been wanting an outdoor messenger bag from the Men’s collection and this bag is just so cute.. perfect for my summer road trips..
> View attachment 5084776
> View attachment 5084778


This is so pretty!  Love the color and love the bag!


----------



## SDBagLover

NYCchihuahua said:


> Tried on today. Thought on it. Buying it tomorrow!! Can’t wait. My second LV bag ever


Love this!


----------



## mpctorres

Here is part of my Fur Mother's Day and Anniversary presents .....


----------



## eena1230

SDBagLover said:


> This is so pretty!  Love the color and love the bag!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Picked up the graphite key pouch I can use with either my Gucci belt bag or noir Alma bb. It fits the belt bag back pocket nicely and keeps it accessible rather than in the main compartment. I was able to also nab the key pouch in mono and Damier Azur 1-2 weeks ago. I think I’m done with key pouches


----------



## demicouture

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> New pair of Paseos - they’re so beautiful in person - the chain detail is stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5081998
> View attachment 5081999



Absolutely stunning! I had no idea they came in this colour way too... 
I am waiting for the pink/purple combo but my SA still can't see them in the system.
Would you happen to have a reference for them?
Thanks so much


----------



## Bumbles

mpctorres said:


> Here is part of my Fur Mother's Day and Anniversary presents .....


Gorgeous! Love the speedy especially!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

demicouture said:


> Absolutely stunning! I had no idea they came in this colour way too...
> I am waiting for the pink/purple combo but my SA still can't see them in the system.
> Would you happen to have a reference for them?
> Thanks so much


----------



## demicouture

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> View attachment 5085391



You're an absolute star! The reference still doesn't show on our French website... Cant wait. Will send to my SA tomorrow.


----------



## mak1203

Needed a smaller bag that is also fun. Love epi leather and this color combination.  Want to try the handle/strap with my canvas monogram/noir Neonoe too!


----------



## mpctorres

Thank 


Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous! Love the speedy especially!


you!


----------



## patty_o

Grabbed the last one in store and I am ready for Hawaii (in July)! This piece is so heavenly. 
Now if only my Cream Coussin will come in soon...


----------



## 515lvlover

My first empreinte piece. The color is so beautiful in person.


----------



## Penelopepursula

I ordered this beauty in April but it arrived in May. There were only 15 left in the country. It's the perfect summer bag.


----------



## idlehen

EveyB said:


> This looks really perfect! Have you decided yet if you keep it?
> I went to LV today to pick up my MPA Empreinte in black, but even though it was MIF I was not happy with the quality. It was all warped, the alignment was a bit off and the zipper was not really that smooth. Now I have to wait until they get a new one, hopefully soon!


I am leaning towards keeping it. I will probably look at it a bit more tonight and maybe try it with different outfits to help decide (I only have 3 days left before the return window closes). You should definitely wait until you find one that is made well. My canvas one is a little bumpy in some places but I didn't mind so much because the canvas version really isn't that structured so it still looks fine when worn. The leather version is quite structured though so I think those fine clean lines are important. I hope the next one they find for you is perfectly aligned!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

EveyB said:


> This looks really perfect! Have you decided yet if you keep it?
> I went to LV today to pick up my MPA Empreinte in black, but even though it was MIF I was not happy with the quality. It was all warped, the alignment was a bit off and the zipper was not really that smooth. Now I have to wait until they get a new one, hopefully soon!


That’s a shame. I started thinking hard about this purse. Please share pics of noted concerns.


----------



## EveyB

idlehen said:


> I am leaning towards keeping it. I will probably look at it a bit more tonight and maybe try it with different outfits to help decide (I only have 3 days left before the return window closes). You should definitely wait until you find one that is made well. My canvas one is a little bumpy in some places but I didn't mind so much because the canvas version really isn't that structured so it still looks fine when worn. The leather version is quite structured though so I think those fine clean lines are important. I hope the next one they find for you is perfectly aligned!


Thank you. Yes, I thought so too, that the clean lines were important for the leather version. I really hope that the next one that comes in is well made.
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## EveyB

Love_N_Lune said:


> That’s a shame. I started thinking hard about this purse. Please share pics of noted concerns.


Unfortunately, I cannot share pictures as I did not order online. I went to the store and it was the only one they had in store, so I did not buy it.
The piping that runs around the bag was very wobbly on that one. But it’s a gorgeous bag and so comfortable when I tried it, so I really hope a better one comes in soon.


----------



## HavPlenty

New to me Pochette Felicie in monogram to add to my collection.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo ~ 2nd try is the charm!!!  So happy to add this SLG staple to my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083659
> View attachment 5083661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve fixed the ‘gaping holes problem’ of key pouches made in the USA. The corner stitches aren’t perfect but I’ll take it over jagged/irregular corner shapes. I’m ecstatic that this hunt is finally over lol
> View attachment 5083653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083654


That's the best looking cles pochette I've ever seen, congrats! I love mine!


----------



## Aliluvlv

mak1203 said:


> Needed a smaller bag that is also fun. Love epi leather and this color combination.  Want to try the handle/strap with my canvas monogram/noir Neonoe too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085413


Beautiful!  Love the look and straps on this bag!


----------



## Cattyyellow

I returned both my watercolor totes and picked this instead. 

As beautiful as the totes were I know I’ll get more use out of this.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I love fluorescent colors!


----------



## MCBadian07

BleuSaphir said:


> I love fluorescent colors!
> View attachment 5086356
> 
> View attachment 5086357
> View attachment 5086359


Gorgeous! That's essentially the color of my nails in the summer


----------



## BleuSaphir

MCBadian07 said:


> Gorgeous! That's essentially the color of my nails in the summer



Do you have a shade of pink too? lol
Cause I’m coming back another time to get the pink version!


----------



## monipod

It's Moderation May but we did get a few items... It was Mother's Day after all!

I'm really enjoying the Coin Card Holder in place of my usual long wallet. Fits into most things well. I also couldn't resist the Medium Kirigami from the Escale collection. My background is Japanese so the colour and shibori tie-dye look really grabbed me.

I have few other goodies to share later


----------



## bfly

BleuSaphir said:


> I love fluorescent colors!
> View attachment 5086356
> 
> View attachment 5086357
> View attachment 5086359



Cool


----------



## HavPlenty

Cattyyellow said:


> I returned both my watercolor totes and picked this instead.
> 
> As beautiful as the totes were I know I’ll get more use out of this.


This is very nice!


----------



## travelbliss

Penelopepursula said:


> I ordered this beauty in April but it arrived in May. There were only 15 left in the country. It's the perfect summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085490


What a gorgeous summer bag !!!  How did they advise you to care for it ??


----------



## Bumbles

My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!
> 
> View attachment 5087132


Congrats! It’s so pretty! I’m so jealous!!


----------



## sunnybrii

Bumbles said:


> My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!
> 
> View attachment 5087132


Yayyy, congrats & so happy for u @Bumbles! It’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!
> 
> View attachment 5087132


It’s absolutely gorgeous, Bumbles! So happy for you with your successful find   It’s going to make you smile for years and years to come! Enjoy your new gem in good health, my Aussie friend


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!
> 
> View attachment 5087132



It’s so pretty!  Super happy for you Bumbles — Big Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous, Bumbles! So happy for you with your successful find   It’s going to make you smile for years and years to come! Enjoy your new gem in good health, my Aussie friend


Thanks MB my lovely sweet friend!


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> It’s so pretty!  Super happy for you Bumbles — Big Congrats and Enjoy!


Thanks iamminda! My longest wait yet!


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> Yayyy, congrats & so happy for u @Bumbles! It’s gorgeous!!!


Thanks sunnybrii! Now onto research for a pretty chain and conversion kit. Will probably reach out to you later on this one! My lovely twin!!


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats! It’s so pretty! I’m so jealous!!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Bumbles said:


> My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!
> 
> View attachment 5087132


Oh nice!!! Congrats- hope you love this after waiting so long. Sure looks beautiful!


----------



## Talyssia

I gave in to temptation & bought this cutie. It’s such a beautiful colour  I think it finishes off my summer collection goodies perfectly! 




Also finally got my hands on the perfect Alma!
I first bought this in February but after closer inspection and receiving 2 bags both with faults - finding a split in the vernis leather in one  I managed to have an SA place it on hold for me in store


----------



## Bumbles

Islandbreeze said:


> Oh nice!!! Congrats- hope you love this after waiting so long. Sure looks beautiful!


Yes it’s stunning!


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!
> 
> View attachment 5087132


It’s gorgeous, Bumbles, congrats on getting this!


----------



## Iamminda

Talyssia said:


> I gave in to temptation & bought this cutie. It’s such a beautiful colour  I think it finishes off my summer collection goodies perfectly!
> View attachment 5087266
> 
> View attachment 5087267
> 
> Also finally got my hands on the perfect Alma!
> I first bought this in February but after closer inspection and receiving 2 bags both with faults - finding a split in the vernis leather in one  I managed to have an SA place it on hold for me in store
> View attachment 5087268


Big Congrats on your beautiful newbies!  I especially love love love your rose pale Alma  (I didn’t realize it’s still possible to find one at this time).


----------



## Talyssia

Iamminda said:


> Big Congrats on your beautiful newbies!  I especially love love love your rose pale Alma  (I didn’t realize it’s still possible to find one at this time).


Thank you so much!  
I couldn’t believe my luck when I managed to snag it! I was told no more would ever reach the UK & as it was a limited piece I was very lucky to have got it in the first place. I was at work one day & happened to see availability within store - luckily one of the ladies on here gave me her SA’s details and he secured it for me  very grateful to have this bag after all the drama it first came with!


----------



## PrincessTotoro

Elena S said:


> MWT Passport Cover
> Ordered a week ago - arrived today
> View attachment 5073098
> View attachment 5073099


There's something addictive about LV special order passports and the limited edition ones. Without exception every year, I purchase the annual Christmas collection passport covers  always excited to see new prints on the monogram canvas!


----------



## PrincessTotoro

Bumbles said:


> My gorgeous WC PO! Colours are beautiful irl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072998


the pastel colours are stunning! Perhaps I'm mistaken, but this is part of the mens collection no? the collection seems huge!


----------



## PrincessTotoro

There's no such thing as instantly falling in love with people but I am a firm believer of love at first sight when it comes to Hermes items. Hermes rodeo pm le pegase. All thanks to my star SA who is not even in the same country as me.


----------



## Penelopepursula

travelbliss said:


> What a gorgeous summer bag !!!  How did they advise you to care for it ??


They didn't! It's raffia so I knew that it would be more likely to show wear. Initially I had reserved the raffia Capucines in black and cream. It's gorgeous. But I couldn't pull the trigger on such an expensive bag that I knew would show wear. Not that this bag was cheap, but it was far less.


----------



## Bumbles

PrincessTotoro said:


> the pastel colours are stunning! Perhaps I'm mistaken, but this is part of the mens collection no? the collection seems huge!


Yes your right! It is part of the men’s collection. Was launched early April and my preorder only just came in so I had waited a while. It is very pretty and very limited so if you happen to come across anything online and you like it, I suggest grabbing it!!


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> It’s gorgeous, Bumbles, congrats on getting this!


Thank you EB!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Finally nabbed a luggage tag for my DE Speedy 25b. It took a year to get a SA to sell me one. I feel she is now complete.


----------



## haynecourt

Beautiful May brought me two iconic bags, both in my wish list for a long time, and unexpectedly i got them both this month. Just excited!

PM in reverse Fashionphile new,  made in France
Capucines BB from LV store Atlanta


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!
> 
> View attachment 5087132


BIG Congrats Bumbles!!!
Your longest wait ever, but it’s ok as long as you got the PV


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> BIG Congrats Bumbles!!!
> Your longest wait ever, but it’s ok as long as you got the PV


Yes, thanks @23adeline it is my longest wait and tried to be so patient as well. The po that I preordered after came before the pv too, but none the less it came, and is stunning!


----------



## GAN

hi, 

can anyone let me know if you have seen this in person?
There is epi verison as well as this monogram. This mono version is currently oos from my local boutiques as well as LV online website.


----------



## 23adeline

I received this pochette Coussin just now. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I can only shoulder carry it ,either long or short . I need chain extension if I want to wear it crossbody because I feel the short crossbody look is weird on me.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wear the chain as belt 
	

		
			
		

		
	




BUT too bad I’m sending it back for an exchange. This piece has creases in front which I don’t like, so my CS found another better piece at their warehouse and arranged the courier pick-up for this piece , then send me another piece .


----------



## trunkdevil

watercolor mask+pouch


----------



## LHLarsen

lvmonogramq said:


> I'm very excited to join this thread. This Sarah wallet is a birthday gift to myself, and my first LV purchase since another birthday gift to myself 3 years ago ; ) I'm hoping to enjoy this one for a long time!


Congratulations! I have the Sarah in mono/fuschia and I adore it!


----------



## LHLarsen

Cattyyellow said:


> I returned both my watercolor totes and picked this instead.
> 
> As beautiful as the totes were I know I’ll get more use out of this.


I LOVE this bag!


----------



## Fierymo

Wishing I was On The Beach


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> My super long awaited (too long, lost some excitement) mc wc pochette voyage has arrived! My second piece from this gorgeous collection!
> 
> View attachment 5087132


Ooooh finally! Glad you got your 2 lovelies! Enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Ooooh finally! Glad you got your 2 lovelies! Enjoy!


Thanks Gaga!


----------



## Mandamanda

23adeline said:


> I received this pochette Coussin just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088197
> 
> I can only shoulder carry it ,either long or short . I need chain extension if I want to wear it crossbody because I feel the short crossbody look is weird on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088198
> View attachment 5088199
> 
> Wear the chain as belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088200
> 
> 
> BUT too bad I’m sending it back for an exchange. This piece has creases in front which I don’t like, so my CS found another better piece at their warehouse and arranged the courier pick-up for this piece , then send me another piece .



I love the color! It's so fun and summery!


----------



## Cattyyellow

LHLarsen said:


> I LOVE this bag!


 Me too! I love it.

 It wasn’t even on my radar until my SA handed it to me to try on.


----------



## travelbliss

Fierymo said:


> Wishing I was On The Beach
> View attachment 5088292


Such a perfect name for this scent !!!


----------



## idlehen

EveyB said:


> Thank you. Yes, I thought so too, that the clean lines were important for the leather version. I really hope that the next one that comes in is well made.
> Let us know what you decide!


So I ended up keeping it (return window ended yesterday). I was really debating hard on the last day. Honestly if it wasn't made so perfectly then I would have returned it. But there really isn't any flaw that I can see and I worried that if I returned it and changed my mind, the next one won't be as nice. I just hope it won't end up sitting in my closet (whenever I buy a 2nd of anything, I never use it as much as the first). I told myself I would sell some of my unused SLGs to make up some of the costs and maybe my epi Felicie that I never use. And this is the last bag of this size I will buy!


----------



## Mandamanda

I have a Pochette Metis in empreinte noir, but I have been lusting after the tourterelle/turtledove color. Back in October, I bought a Pochette Melanie in the turtledove because I couldn’t justify buying the same bag in another color. Six months went by and I kept thinking about it, or thinking about getting something else in the same color, but thanks to some lovely members here who reassured me to get what I love, I decided to get the PM! I was able to order it through the LV store inside Neiman Marcus, and it came the next day. I am so happy I decided to go for it.


----------



## MCBadian07

Mandamanda said:


> I have a Pochette Metis in empreinte noir, but I have been lusting after the tourterelle/turtledove color. Back in October, I bought a Pochette Melanie in the turtledove because I couldn’t justify buying the same bag in another color. Six months went by and I kept thinking about it, or thinking about getting something else in the same color, but thanks to some lovely members here who reassured me to get what I love, I decided to get the PM! I was able to order it through the LV store inside Neiman Marcus, and it came the next day. I am so happy I decided to go for it.
> 
> View attachment 5088803


Congrats hun! I think the most important thing is that this bag makes you happy   
And of course I love this bag also! Twinning!


----------



## balen.girl

May is my birthday month. I prepare a nice gift for my self.  


I am so happy it has silver hardware, I can use my pretty charm.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Brother and sister..


----------



## EverSoElusive

This was supposed to be an April 2021 purchase when I visited my local store. Alas, there was quality issue and the store never received another one thereafter. Got lucky on the website a couple of days ago while at work and had to abandon my workstation to place my order online  

Love the stunning Scarlet shade and glad that LV finally uses polished zipper pull instead of the matte ones, looking as though they were scratched. Not sure if it's just mine but the zipper track is not as smooth as the one on my Game On Toiletry Pouch 26. 

The red on red is TDF. Hoping LV will release an all black Empreinte Toiletry Pouch 26


----------



## Iamminda

balen.girl said:


> May is my birthday month. I prepare a nice gift for my self.
> View attachment 5088847
> 
> I am so happy it has silver hardware, I can use my pretty charm.
> View attachment 5088848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and sister..
> View attachment 5088849



Congrats on your beautiful birthday bag — enjoy


----------



## EveyB

idlehen said:


> So I ended up keeping it (return window ended yesterday). I was really debating hard on the last day. Honestly if it wasn't made so perfectly then I would have returned it. But there really isn't any flaw that I can see and I worried that if I returned it and changed my mind, the next one won't be as nice. I just hope it won't end up sitting in my closet (whenever I buy a 2nd of anything, I never use it as much as the first). I told myself I would sell some of my unused SLGs to make up some of the costs and maybe my epi Felicie that I never use. And this is the last bag of this size I will buy!


Congrats on getting such a beautiful piece!   It’s different enough from the Canvas version, I think you will get to use it a lot too!
I am still hunting for a perfect one. The next one that my SA got hold of had really bad scratches on all the hardware, so she ordered a new one now, which I already paid, and I really keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## EveyB

balen.girl said:


> May is my birthday month. I prepare a nice gift for my self.
> View attachment 5088847
> 
> I am so happy it has silver hardware, I can use my pretty charm.
> View attachment 5088848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and sister..
> View attachment 5088849


Congrats and happy birthday month!


----------



## Bumbles

EverSoElusive said:


> This was supposed to be an April 2021 purchase when I visited my local store. Alas, there was quality issue and the store never received another one thereafter. Got lucky on the website a couple of days ago while at work and had to abandon my workstation to place my order online
> 
> Love the stunning Scarlet shade and glad that LV finally uses polished zipper pull instead of the matte ones, looking as though they were scratched. Not sure if it's just mine but the zipper track is not as smooth as the one on my Game On Toiletry Pouch 26.
> 
> The red on red is TDF. Hoping LV will release an all black Empreinte Toiletry Pouch 26
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088846


Such a gorgeous colour! Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> May is my birthday month. I prepare a nice gift for my self.
> View attachment 5088847
> 
> I am so happy it has silver hardware, I can use my pretty charm.
> View attachment 5088848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and sister..
> View attachment 5088849


How did you manage to score this one @balen.girl ? You keep it a secret from all of us  Hush hush. You were so quiet, I thought you had given LV a break. I’m so happy for you though! This bag is gorgeous, and the charm goes perfectly with it! I love it! It’s stunning! Did you have to preorder? It’s the perfect bday gift for you! Happy Birthday for May! Enjoy your gorgeous bag, and it’s adds beautifully to your speedy collection!


----------



## 23adeline

Today I have another 3 unboxing 
This time , items were couriered out from my CA ( physical store) .  I don’t want to go to LV store because Covid19 cases in my country increased a lot lately.
New Wave Multi Pochette in Brume 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wave travel case
	

		
			
		

		
	



Scala pouch 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I returned my old Mahina Stellar few months ago because there was a lot of ‘fibres’ came out from the top part of the leather, it doesn’t have the leather edge glazing . Initially,I wanted to use my store credit to buy the Alma BB with monogram  metal studs, but after seeing the pic posted by member here, I changed my mind. I like this Brume colour New Wave MP , and the Scala reminds me of my first Mahina bag which was white Solar PM. I returned that bag because LV repair centre ruined the leather when they tried to change the cracking glazing .... 
And the travel case, I just want to get it as a display on the island of my dressing room next time .


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Today I have another 3 unboxing
> This time , items were couriered out from my CA ( physical store) .  I don’t want to go to LV store because Covid19 cases in my country increased a lot lately.
> New Wave Multi Pochette in Brume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089000
> 
> Wave travel case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089001
> 
> Scala pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089002
> View attachment 5089003
> View attachment 5089004
> View attachment 5089005
> View attachment 5089006
> 
> I returned my old Mahina Stellar few months ago because there was a lot of ‘fibres’ came out from the top part of the leather, it doesn’t have the leather edge glazing . Initially,I wanted to use my store credit to buy the Alma BB with monogram  metal studs, but after seeing the pic posted by member here, I changed my mind. I like this Brume colour New Wave MP , and the Scala reminds me of my first Mahina bag which was white Solar PM. I returned that bag because LV repair centre ruined the leather when they tried to change the cracking glazing ....
> And the travel case, I just want to get it as a display on the island of my dressing room next time .


They all look good on you, enjoy! Great idea to display the travel case in your dressing room. These travel cases are too beautiful to keep them hidden


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> They all look good on you, enjoy! Great idea to display the travel case in your dressing room. These travel cases are too beautiful to keep them hidden


Thanks 
I am waiting for the Watercolor travel case too, I just informed my CS I want it quite recently, hopefully it’s still available.


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> How did you manage to score this one @balen.girl ? You keep it a secret from all of us  Hush hush. You were so quiet, I thought you had given LV a break. I’m so happy for you though! This bag is gorgeous, and the charm goes perfectly with it! I love it! It’s stunning! Did you have to preorder? It’s the perfect bday gift for you! Happy Birthday for May! Enjoy your gorgeous bag, and it’s adds beautifully to your speedy collection!


Thank you for your kind wishes.
No pre order at all. I just walk in to store. It’s really weird how LV works on me. They canceled my pre order, but I scored few hard to get item without pre order. From now on I will just walk in and try my luck. My plan is to get neo noe empreinte. But I guess she need to wait longer.


----------



## balen.girl

EveyB said:


> Congrats and happy birthday month!


Thank you for your kind wishes.


----------



## balen.girl

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your beautiful birthday bag — enjoy


Thank you dear..


----------



## bbcerisette66

balen.girl said:


> May is my birthday month. I prepare a nice gift for my self.
> View attachment 5088847
> 
> I am so happy it has silver hardware, I can use my pretty charm.
> View attachment 5088848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and sister..
> View attachment 5088849


Adorable and gorgeous !!!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes.
> No pre order at all. I just walk in to store. It’s really weird how LV works on me. They canceled my pre order, but I scored few hard to get item without pre order. From now on I will just walk in and try my luck. My plan is to get neo noe empreinte. But I guess she need to wait longer.


Wow so lucky!!    Yes I think you should just walk into store randomly when there is a new collection and ask and then buy. Great idea! Don’t worry abt chasing or preorder. Just go in as your very lucky and you also scored the hard to get mini pochette empreinte as well! Congrats and enjoy your gorgeous bag! The charm is stunning too and fits perfectly!


----------



## cielopark

balen.girl said:


> May is my birthday month. I prepare a nice gift for my self.
> View attachment 5088847
> 
> I am so happy it has silver hardware, I can use my pretty charm.
> View attachment 5088848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and sister..
> View attachment 5088849



Congratulations!  and Happy Birthday! 
We are twinning to both of the bags. I love mine. The keepall xs leather is so soft. And size is perfect


----------



## balen.girl

cielopark said:


> Congratulations!  and Happy Birthday!
> We are twinning to both of the bags. I love mine. The keepall xs leather is so soft. And size is perfect


Thank you dear. Both bags are amazing. Cute and functional.. Enjoy yours..


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Wow so lucky!!    Yes I think you should just walk into store randomly when there is a new collection and ask and then buy. Great idea! Don’t worry abt chasing or preorder. Just go in as your very lucky and you also scored the hard to get mini pochette empreinte as well! Congrats and enjoy your gorgeous bag! The charm is stunning too and fits perfectly!


Yes.. no more chasing for pre order. Need to change my mindset. Lol..


----------



## balen.girl

bbcerisette66 said:


> Adorable and gorgeous !!!


Thank you dear..


----------



## pjhm

simplyredottb said:


> I’m a sucker for basic bags and staple pieces, still trying to amass my collection! Picked up a Siena PM and 6 key holder last night. My first bag purchase in over a year so I was well overdue.
> Have to show someone besides my husband because family and friends just don’t get it.
> 
> View attachment 5072304


I have this bag too, it looks great when wearing skirts or dresses, lies close to the body when your wearing it on shoulder. Wise choice!


----------



## idlehen

EveyB said:


> Congrats on getting such a beautiful piece!   It’s different enough from the Canvas version, I think you will get to use it a lot too!
> I am still hunting for a perfect one. The next one that my SA got hold of had really bad scratches on all the hardware, so she ordered a new one now, which I already paid, and I really keep my fingers crossed.


Good luck! Third time's a charm right?


----------



## eena1230

23adeline said:


> Today I have another 3 unboxing
> This time , items were couriered out from my CA ( physical store) .  I don’t want to go to LV store because Covid19 cases in my country increased a lot lately.
> New Wave Multi Pochette in Brume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089000
> 
> Wave travel case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089001
> 
> Scala pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089002
> View attachment 5089003
> View attachment 5089004
> View attachment 5089005
> View attachment 5089006
> 
> I returned my old Mahina Stellar few months ago because there was a lot of ‘fibres’ came out from the top part of the leather, it doesn’t have the leather edge glazing . Initially,I wanted to use my store credit to buy the Alma BB with monogram  metal studs, but after seeing the pic posted by member here, I changed my mind. I like this Brume colour New Wave MP , and the Scala reminds me of my first Mahina bag which was white Solar PM. I returned that bag because LV repair centre ruined the leather when they tried to change the cracking glazing ....
> And the travel case, I just want to get it as a display on the island of my dressing room next time .


Beautiful acquisition @23adeline ...and your dress is gorgeous as well


----------



## momoc

Technically ordered this a long long time ago (don’t even remember when - last year??) but finally received my personalized coffret tresor 24 today! Chose a blue lining and added my name. Will use it to hold trinkets and hope to treasure it for a long time. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## topglamchic

BleuSaphir said:


> I love fluorescent colors!
> View attachment 5086356
> 
> View attachment 5086357
> View attachment 5086359


gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

eena1230 said:


> Beautiful acquisition @23adeline ...and your dress is gorgeous as well


Thanks dear


----------



## Char6

My birthday treats  
Three things off the wishlist that I’ve had my eye on for what feels like forever.


----------



## Bumbles

Char6 said:


> My birthday treats
> Three things off the wishlist that I’ve had my eye on for what feels like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089869


Happy birthday! Great haul!


----------



## Aliluvlv

momoc said:


> Technically ordered this a long long time ago (don’t even remember when - last year??) but finally received my personalized coffret tresor 24 today! Chose a blue lining and added my name. Will use it to hold trinkets and hope to treasure it for a long time. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5089780
> View attachment 5089781


Wow!  That's amazing! ❤


----------



## sunkissed_xp

momoc said:


> Technically ordered this a long long time ago (don’t even remember when - last year??) but finally received my personalized coffret tresor 24 today! Chose a blue lining and added my name. Will use it to hold trinkets and hope to treasure it for a long time. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5089780
> View attachment 5089781



That is a gorgeous blue!!! I'm still waiting for mine to come in. I ordered it Nov 2020. Supposed to come in within the next 2 months or so.


----------



## momoc

sunkissed_xp said:


> That is a gorgeous blue!!! I'm still waiting for mine to come in. I ordered it Nov 2020. Supposed to come in within the next 2 months or so.



Yep it took a while! Just double checked I ordered mine early last December, so yours is probably coming! Hope you get it soon! I’m sure it will be beautiful, looking forward to your pics when you get it


----------



## sunkissed_xp

The latest acquisition. So soft, my first lamb skin bag. The chain has a good weight to it. I like to believe I have reached purse peace after this purchase. Going to be focusing on RTW and SLGs.


----------



## Islandbreeze

momoc said:


> Technically ordered this a long long time ago (don’t even remember when - last year??) but finally received my personalized coffret tresor 24 today! Chose a blue lining and added my name. Will use it to hold trinkets and hope to treasure it for a long time. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5089780
> View attachment 5089781


Wow that’s stunning! Love the blue interior.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Bumbles said:


> Such a gorgeous colour! Congrats



Thank you  I love the red for sure!


----------



## ohfrankie

Never in a million years did I think I would become a small bag person! Now I understand the appeal. It's convenient, very on-the-go, and _so_ cute!


----------



## Bumbles

ohfrankie said:


> View attachment 5091912
> View attachment 5091910
> 
> 
> Never in a million years did I think I would become a small bag person! Now I understand the appeal. It's convenient, very on-the-go, and _so_ cute!


Congrats and welcome to the small and maybe mini bag club!   I love mini bags and that’s what I have been buying for a while now. So convenient, light and super cute! Enjoy your psm!


----------



## ohfrankie

Bumbles said:


> Congrats and welcome to the small and maybe mini bag club!   I love mini bags and that’s what I have been buying for a while now. So convenient, light and super cute! Enjoy your psm!


Thank you so much!! It's been a change for sure, I used to carry everything in a medium to large sized bag for the longest time. It wasn't until the pandemic hit that I learned how to downsize and only worry about the necessities. I love that the PSM can offer room for that and then some!


----------



## GAN

Sharing my new addition which was delivered over today noon! My SA told me that it was launched last month but item has been oos at my local boutiques for monogram version. The epi version in noir and yellow are avail but the rose pink epi is also oos. Keep following up closely with my SA to reserve one for me since last Friday, in the end I managed to snag one successfully yesterday and it was delivered over to me today noon. So happy with this new addition thought it is slightly smaller from my expectation. But it is indeed well made with many details , very pretty to resist.


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Sharing my new addition which was delivered over today noon! My SA told me that it was launched last month but item has been oos at my local boutiques for monogram version. The epi version in noir and yellow are avail but the rose pink epi is also oos. Keep following up closely with my SA to reserve one for me since last Friday, in the end I managed to snag one successfully from the LV website yesterday and it was delivered over to me today noon. So happy with this new addition thought it is slightly smaller from my expectation. But it is indeed well made with many details , very pretty to resist.
> View attachment 5092317
> View attachment 5092318
> View attachment 5092319


It looks gorgeous! Congrats on a great choice!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just ordered a khaki strap for my MPA  Hopefully it’ll match my Twist MM too


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just ordered a khaki strap for my MPA  Hopefully it’ll match my Twist MM too
> View attachment 5092375


Great choice! Will have two to use now!


----------



## EveyB

GAN said:


> Sharing my new addition which was delivered over today noon! My SA told me that it was launched last month but item has been oos at my local boutiques for monogram version. The epi version in noir and yellow are avail but the rose pink epi is also oos. Keep following up closely with my SA to reserve one for me since last Friday, in the end I managed to snag one successfully from the LV website yesterday and it was delivered over to me today noon. So happy with this new addition thought it is slightly smaller from my expectation. But it is indeed well made with many details , very pretty to resist.
> View attachment 5092317
> View attachment 5092318
> View attachment 5092319


Congrats on getting this! It is very beautiful. And I see you had a cute little assistant for the unboxing


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just ordered a khaki strap for my MPA  Hopefully it’ll match my Twist MM too
> View attachment 5092375


Wonderful choice MB! Love the khaki colour


----------



## iamthecutest

Sunbath flat mules


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GAN said:


> Sharing my new addition which was delivered over today noon! My SA told me that it was launched last month but item has been oos at my local boutiques for monogram version. The epi version in noir and yellow are avail but the rose pink epi is also oos. Keep following up closely with my SA to reserve one for me since last Friday, in the end I managed to snag one successfully yesterday and it was delivered over to me today noon. So happy with this new addition thought it is slightly smaller from my expectation. But it is indeed well made with many details , very pretty to resist.
> View attachment 5092317
> View attachment 5092318
> View attachment 5092319


Congratulations! She’s truly gorgeous     Wear and enjoy her in good health!


----------



## MCBadian07

Tuesdays are the best days...for LV  At least for me as things take longer to get to Canada! My mono strap finally arrived! MIF 
Need to get an insert for my mono Kirigami so I can use it with that too.
Gave Viv a little make over so she can be casual, fancy, or extra fancy with the edge chain


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY dear @Bumbles and @EveyB   Happy Tuesday to you both!



MCBadian07 said:


> Tuesdays are the best days...for LV  At least for me as things take longer to get to Canada! My mono strap finally arrived! MIF
> Need to get an insert for my mono Kirigami so I can use it with that too.
> Gave Viv a little make over so she can be casual, fancy, or extra fancy with the edge chain
> View attachment 5092897
> View attachment 5092898
> View attachment 5092899
> View attachment 5092900
> View attachment 5092901
> View attachment 5092902


How cute! Congrats hun 
We’re twins on this DZP and you’re inspiring me to get this strap too. What’s the sku, please?


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How cute! Congrats hun
> We’re twins on this DZP and you’re inspiring me to get this strap too. What’s the sku, please?


Thanks MB! I just adore this DZP! 

The mono strap: J52315


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MCBadian07 said:


> Thanks MB! I just adore this DZP!
> 
> The mono strap: J52315


Thank you! Enjoy your new DZP setup


----------



## ohfrankie

MCBadian07 said:


> Tuesdays are the best days...for LV  At least for me as things take longer to get to Canada! My mono strap finally arrived! MIF
> Need to get an insert for my mono Kirigami so I can use it with that too.
> Gave Viv a little make over so she can be casual, fancy, or extra fancy with the edge chain
> View attachment 5092897
> View attachment 5092898
> View attachment 5092899
> View attachment 5092900
> View attachment 5092901
> View attachment 5092902


Sooo beautiful! Is this item just called the mono kirigami? I tried googling that name but it didn't pop up.


----------



## MCBadian07

ohfrankie said:


> Sooo beautiful! Is this item just called the mono kirigami? I tried googling that name but it didn't pop up.


Hello dear! The one in the picture is the Double Zip Pochette - Christmas 2020 animation.

The kirigami is the 3 set below - you can usually find conversion sets online so you can make it a shoulder bag for the large one.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

My two May purchases. It is my birthday month so I did a little extra! I'm officially at LV purse peace!


----------



## ohfrankie

MCBadian07 said:


> Hello dear! The one in the picture is the Double Zip Pochette - Christmas 2020 animation.
> 
> The kirigami is the 3 set below - you can usually find conversion sets online so you can make it a shoulder bag for the large one.
> View attachment 5093505
> View attachment 5093506


Awesome, thank you for the clarification!


----------



## ohfrankie

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> My two May purchases. It is my birthday month so I did a little extra! I'm officially at LV purse peace!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093542


Is that the new speedy 22?


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

ohfrankie said:


> Is that the new speedy 22?


No. it's the speedy bb in lambskin leather.


----------



## 23adeline

Unboxing the first LV towel of my life  
3 weeks ago, I was thinking to get a blanket to be used in my new dressing room, I couldn’t decide which print to get. I want something colourful and I do not need a thick blanket as we only have hot or rainy days here, so I thought of this WC towel to be used as blanket and told my CS to place order for me .
I‘m glad that it is big and thick enough to be used as blanket for me 





Queen Capucines posing in front of WC beach towel


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Unboxing the first LV towel of my life
> 3 weeks ago, I was thinking to get a blanket to be used in my new dressing room, I couldn’t decide which print to get. I want something colourful and I do not need a thick blanket as we only have hot or rainy days here, so I thought of this WC towel to be used as blanket and told my CS to place order for me .
> I‘m glad that it is big and thick enough to be used as blanket for me
> 
> View attachment 5094076
> View attachment 5094074
> View attachment 5094078
> 
> Queen Capucines posing in front of WC beach towel


Great choice!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> My two May purchases. It is my birthday month so I did a little extra! I'm officially at LV purse peace!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093542


Gorge!


----------



## Destiny757

Order Tuesday and arrived today MIF!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Destiny757 said:


> Order Tuesday and arrived today MIF!



Congrats! I love mine.


----------



## XCCX

amandacasey said:


> I think I will be returning this but wanted to show the vanity pm. It’s a beautiful and unique piece for special occasions. I want something unique and interesting like this piece but more for every day use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073647
> View attachment 5073649
> View attachment 5073650
> View attachment 5073651
> View attachment 5073652


Beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

babybluegirl said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. The cruiser messenger from the men's rubber collection.
> 
> I know this collection gets so much hate.
> 
> Here it is next to my cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075017
> 
> 
> Then when I picked it up from the store.
> View attachment 5075018


I love the Cannes!


----------



## GAN

I somehow trying my luck as this has never been in my radar, heard this is very hard to get hold on.
Not sure how true but I know this has always been oos everytime I went to boutique with my friends.  

Managed to snag nano nice today when I casually mentioned to my SA yesterday.  I am like surprised as never expecting so fast to have hands on it.  Am considering this fashion earrings.  Not sure the quality, hope someone can comment the quality of their earrings as I cannot find much review from this forum.  Many thanks ahead


----------



## Leena.212

TP 15 arrived today. Its so cute. Already loving it. Fits nicely in all my bags. Now i am wondering how it took me so long to acquire it. Thanks @gagabag for recommending


----------



## Bnana01

Sharing my new felicie. Love it. ❤️


----------



## FunBagz

To commemorate our first trip in over a year (FU, COVID!), some travel goodies. Toiletry Pouch 19 and Toiletry Bag 25.


----------



## stayhydrated

The stars were aligned for me this month. I am celebrating a work promotion with this Unicorn.   
Cant believe I was able to get my hands on this. So excited to add the Pochette Accessoires to my collection. She is made in Spain.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I told my SA to snatch this up for me! And it was meant to be too! Haha

But good grief! I spend over $1,500 in 2 weeks...


----------



## Georgee girl

Bnana01 said:


> Sharing my new felicie. Love it. ❤
> [/
> 
> 
> Bnana01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my new felicie. Love it. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!  I don’t see it on the website?  Do
> You have a name or item number?
Click to expand...


----------



## MCBadian07

Wanted something pink from the Vuittamins collection and thought this would be the perfect piece! Unfortunately it's going back. I do love it, but I really can't fit anything in it to make it worth its cost aside from coins. I was happy to see it included the lobster clasp and keyring as photos online don't show it. I was going to put my pink ipod nano in it, but the pouch is slightly smaller than 3 inch x 3 inch so it didn't work out  
Did play around with it on the big Coussin...love the contrast though.


----------



## Bnana01

Item number N60474. Call customer service! I was able to preorder about 2 weeks ago and received today.


----------



## antreyes03

Pochette Accessoires in DA and MIF! Online order that came from their New Jersey  warehouse. So glad it is MIF!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

I have these. I love them. They are just fashion jewelry so I’m not sure about how they’ll show wear through the years 


GAN said:


> I somehow trying my luck as this has never been in my radar, heard this is very hard to get hold on.
> Not sure how true but I know this has always been oos everytime I went to boutique with my friends.
> 
> Managed to snag nano nice today when I casually mentioned to my SA yesterday.  I am like surprised as never expecting so fast to have hands on it.  Am considering this fashion earrings.  Not sure the quality, hope someone can comment the quality of their earrings as I cannot find much review from this forum.  Many thanks ahead


----------



## Roseblv

GAN said:


> I somehow trying my luck as this has never been in my radar, heard this is very hard to get hold on.
> Not sure how true but I know this has always been oos everytime I went to boutique with my friends.
> 
> Managed to snag nano nice today when I casually mentioned to my SA yesterday.  I am like surprised as never expecting so fast to have hands on it.  Am considering this fashion earrings.  Not sure the quality, hope someone can comment the quality of their earrings as I cannot find much review from this forum.  Many thanks ahead


I have them and I love them they are actually really small


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Wanted something pink from the Vuittamins collection and thought this would be the perfect piece! Unfortunately it's going back. I do love it, but I really can't fit anything in it to make it worth its cost aside from coins. I was happy to see it included the lobster clasp and keyring as photos online don't show it. I was going to put my pink ipod nano in it, but the pouch is slightly smaller than 3 inch x 3 inch so it didn't work out
> Did play around with it on the big Coussin...love the contrast though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094812
> View attachment 5094813
> View attachment 5094814
> View attachment 5094815
> View attachment 5094816


Woooo thanks for sharing. I was eyeing this and was bummed it didn’t come with the clasp in the photos! Now back to stocking   This would also be my only piece from the Vuittimans collection.


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> Woooo thanks for sharing. I was eyeing this and was bummed it didn’t come with the clasp in the photos! Now back to stocking   This would also be my only piece from the Vuittimans collection.


You're welcome 
Hope they come out with more SLGs in the embossed empreinte leather that will work better for me.


----------



## GAN

Roseblv said:


> I have them and I love them they are actually really small


Are you referrring to the earrings?  I just placed order and as my SA told me there is finally one new stock arrived.
I just worry they might be too big for my ear loop.  Somehow I think this week I might lucky with my find and unexpected purchases, not good for my pockets. Going to ban myself after this


----------



## lynnb

My new Speedy arrived today. It is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you to everyone who posted pictures here and videos on YouTube for helping me choose. It is a very special bag.


----------



## Hotsauna

May is my birthday month and I got this from my hub (he approved!  )

The Neverfull in Epi Galet (latest version).
Thank you for letting me share this bag with the most beautiful leather.


----------



## MCBadian07

Hotsauna said:


> May is my birthday month and I got this from my hub (he approved!  )
> 
> The Neverfull in Epi Galet (latest version).
> Thank you for letting me share this bag with the most beautiful leather.
> 
> View attachment 5095386


Congrats and happy birthday!!


----------



## Hotsauna

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats and happy birthday!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## AleeLee

It’s been a long wait for this little beauty, but I’m so excited that my order was actually filled.


----------



## Bumbles

AleeLee said:


> It’s been a long wait for this little beauty, but I’m so excited that my order was actually filled.


Congrats!  It is definitely a gorgeous piece!


----------



## fyn72

I got my watercolor PO a couple of weeks ago and just picked up the cosmetic case after 6 weeks in transit! Had to come from overseas


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Finally getting around to posting my May acquisitions 

I love my black Felicie so much that I decided to get another one in Marine Rouge.  I have a PM in the same color way so I'm excited to use the included zip pouch as a wallet in that bag.



Also added a Toiletry Pouch 19 . . .



. . . and I just couldn't resist the Monogram Kirigami!  I have been lusting after this piece ever since I first saw it in Paris two years ago.



Now to spend the next few days researching ways to use the Kirigami pieces!  I'd love any input!


----------



## MCBadian07

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Finally getting around to posting my May acquisitions
> 
> I love my black Felicie so much that I decided to get another one in Marine Rouge.  I have a PM in the same color way so I'm excited to use the included zip pouch as a wallet in that bag.
> View attachment 5095818
> 
> 
> Also added a Toiletry Pouch 19 . . .
> View attachment 5095819
> 
> 
> . . . and I just couldn't resist the Monogram Kirigami!  I have been lusting after this piece ever since I first saw it in Paris two years ago.
> View attachment 5095822
> 
> 
> Now to spend the next few days researching ways to use the Kirigami pieces!  I'd love any input!


Congrats on all your pretties!! For the Kirigami I use the larger one to hold my phone, key pouch, and smaller kirigami with cards. Medium size one to hold my mask and sanitizer.
You could get a conversion kit and use the large one as a shoulder bag! 
Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## glitzgal97

My first LV purchases in years!  Can't believe I found the rosebud in store!  My first speedy 22 had a ton of wrinkles so I exchanged it for a different one that I'm much happier with!


----------



## addicted2LV:)

travelbliss said:


> Just got this today !! Something blue  to fit into my Bleu Multi-PA.  Smiling Rainbow Flower by Murakami (circa 2003-4) is almost vintage...my "May" flower ...
> 
> View attachment 5071451


I got that too for my blue escale neonoe love that the hardware matches and the blue is a nice compliment.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats on all your pretties!! For the Kirigami I use the larger one to hold my phone, key pouch, and smaller kirigami with cards. Medium size one to hold my mask and sanitizer.
> You could get a conversion kit and use the large one as a shoulder bag!
> Enjoy and wear in good health!


Thanks!!  Love your idea of using the medium as a pandemic supply kit lol.


----------



## Roseblv

GAN said:


> Are you referrring to the earrings?  I just placed order and as my SA told me there is finally one new stock arrived.
> I just worry they might be too big for my ear loop.  Somehow I think this week I might lucky with my find and unexpected purchases, not good for my pockets. Going to ban myself after this


Yes the crazy in lock earrings they are very small and I don’t think they will look too big


----------



## GAN

Roseblv said:


> Yes the crazy in lock earrings they are very small and I don’t think they will look too big


Thank you for the info! 

My SA wanted to send my new add on orders (earrings and nano nice) over yesterday but I stopped him as I already had the trunk delivered few days back (Tuesday), so I requested for my items to be delivered over on 1st June instead.   I also asked him to keep a lookout for Teddy bear charm for me, hope he can take his time to snag that for me since been spending so much just this week (total 3 purchases and payment made), very unlike me.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bnana01 said:


> Sharing my new felicie. Love it. ❤



Beautiful! Are the flowers painted or fabric appliqués?


----------



## Bnana01

Georgee girl said:


> Beautiful! Are the flowers painted or fabric appliqués?


Thank you! Flowers are painted


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bnana01 said:


> Thank you! Flowers are painted



Thank you! Super cute!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Look what’s on the way to me now...    Yippee it’s been a long 4 months!

Happy Saturday and Memorial Day weekend everyone!


----------



## iamthecutest

Only took a week for my CA to get in this MPA Kaki for me.  I love it.  Alignment isn't perfect on the bottoms, there's a slight dent in bottom of the big pochette, and a slight snag in thread on one of the L's on the strap.  With all the wonky ones I've seen I'm keeping mine and being thankful!


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Look what’s on the way to me now...    Yippee it’s been a long 4 months!
> 
> Happy Saturday and Memorial Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096534


That was such a great choice MB, the colours are stunning!   
Happy Weekend!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> That was such a great choice MB, the colours are stunning!
> Happy Weekend!


Thanks Evey and happy Sunday! I’m so glad the colours are this saturated/bright. I can’t wait to share the reveal with you guys


----------



## JetGirl216

My new Speedy 35 in DE packed and ready to go!


----------



## Bumbles

iamthecutest said:


> Only took a week for my CA to get in this MPA Kaki for me.  I love it.  Alignment isn't perfect on the bottoms, there's a slight dent in bottom of the big pochette, and a slight snag in thread on one of the L's on the strap.  With all the wonky ones I've seen I'm keeping mine and being thankful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096683


Nice! So glad they were able to get you one and so fast too! I’ve been eyeing the rose Clair but still haven’t made up my mine how long this trend will be around and if I will silly in years to come or will I just use them all separately. Congrats on getting yours!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Look what’s on the way to me now...    Yippee it’s been a long 4 months!
> 
> Happy Saturday and Memorial Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096534


Wow 4 months? You’re so patient MB! My wc pv took 2 months and I was loosing patience! So glad you waited! Looks amazing and will be so worth it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Wow 4 months? You’re so patient MB! My wc pv took 2 months and I was loosing patience! So glad you waited! Looks amazing and will be so worth it!


It’s been awhile lol - the preorder wait is crazy for us sometimes. TY for the towel compliment and I’m glad I waited for it too. Love this multicolour print! I’m so happy that your PV order came through for you also. It’s truly a stunning piece to have from this collection - so happy for us both


----------



## HavPlenty

My small purchases to finalize my May haul.

Card holder in Damier Ebene, monogram strap to wear with my Pochette Felicie, a bottle of Ceur Battant and  various fragrance samples.


----------



## Venessa84

Since I’m loving my first Keepall XS so much, the watercolor was a needed addition along with the matching slides




I’m also loving this pink/ purple combo so the sweater seemed like a good way to add them into my collection


----------



## EveyB

Venessa84 said:


> Since I’m loving my first Keepall XS so much, the watercolor was a needed addition along with the matching slides
> 
> View attachment 5097452
> 
> 
> I’m also loving this pink/ purple combo so the sweater seemed like a good way to add them into my collection
> 
> View attachment 5097455


Congrats on these beauties! 
I saw a woman carry the Keepall xs and it is even cuter irl than on pics


----------



## Jumper

I only bought a new bandouliere strip to breathe a new life to my old speedy B 25. I love speedy B but didn’t like the original strap too much as it kinda “cut” into my shoulders if it gets too heavy.
Also, I’m a shorty at 5’ so the original strap hangs too Low for crossbody carrying. Now I can have it crossbody or side!


----------



## Jumper

DesertDogs said:


> View attachment 5074534
> 
> Picked up this very cute Scala Mini Pouch.


Would like to hear some inputs from a user point of view. I have a huge wallet which I just changed last year end, which I think would occupy the bulk of the space. Wondering what else I can fit in there but it’s really cute!! Also, I love the baby pink but it might seem easily “dirtied”. I admire your bravery for getting the cream colour.


----------



## 23adeline

Just received my Marelle together with my exchange Pochette Coussin 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I told my CA this is Prada copy  


the pouch vs normal cles
	

		
			
		

		
	



One pocket inside 


this Pochette Coussin doesn’t have too much creases 
	

		
			
		

		
	







the shoulder strap and handle are very soft, this is the maximum length


----------



## 23adeline

All my items received in May


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Just received my Marelle together with my exchange Pochette Coussin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097523
> 
> I told my CA this is Prada copy
> View attachment 5097526
> 
> the pouch vs normal cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097527
> 
> One pocket inside
> View attachment 5097524
> 
> this Pochette Coussin doesn’t have too much creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097525
> View attachment 5097528
> View attachment 5097529
> View attachment 5097530
> View attachment 5097531
> 
> the shoulder strap and handle are very soft, this is the maximum length


I love the shape of the Marelle. It is perfect for you. Please what fits inside ?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> All my items received in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097535
> View attachment 5097536


All are gorgeous!!! Congrats hun! My top favorites are the scala pouch and the both most recent additions!


----------



## Taanofficial

Venessa84 said:


> Since I’m loving my first Keepall XS so much, the watercolor was a needed addition along with the matching slides
> 
> View attachment 5097452
> 
> 
> I’m also loving this pink/ purple combo so the sweater seemed like a good way to add them into my collection
> 
> View attachment 5097455



they are absolutely amazing!!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Look what’s on the way to me now...    Yippee it’s been a long 4 months!
> 
> Happy Saturday and Memorial Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096534



OMG ...finally


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@23adeline ~ That turquoise is gorgeous! Love the full month’s haul  


Venessa84 said:


> Since I’m loving my first Keepall XS so much, the watercolor was a needed addition along with the matching slides
> 
> View attachment 5097452
> 
> 
> I’m also loving this pink/ purple combo so the sweater seemed like a good way to add them into my collection
> 
> View attachment 5097455


Congrats Venessa  Amazing haul! You probably rock the RTW top like your jumpsuit, babe!


bfly said:


> OMG ...finally


Haha IKR? The patience paid off. I have another surprise to go with it, will share when my towel arrives


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Jumper said:


> I only bought a new bandouliere strip to breathe a new life to my old speedy B 25. I love speedy B but didn’t like the original strap too much as it kinda “cut” into my shoulders if it gets too heavy.
> Also, I’m a shorty at 5’ so the original strap hangs too Low for crossbody carrying. Now I can have it crossbody or side!
> 
> View attachment 5097510



I stumbled upon this shoulder strap on the site and thought to pair it with my Alma epi noir. It’s well priced compared to other straps with logo flex. How do you like nylon composition and comfort?


----------



## mariliz11

Waiting for one more delivery to post in the June reveal thread!!


----------



## GAN

Jumper said:


> I only bought a new bandouliere strip to breathe a new life to my old speedy B 25. I love speedy B but didn’t like the original strap too much as it kinda “cut” into my shoulders if it gets too heavy.
> Also, I’m a shorty at 5’ so the original strap hangs too Low for crossbody carrying. Now I can have it crossbody or side!
> 
> View attachment 5097510




Please share with me if this new strap is comfy to wear. I thought of getting this too, to go with my speedy damier ebene bandouliere and alma bb noir, montaigne noir as well. Will be good if you can share with modeling shot since our speedy is same.  Currently this color noir is oos at my area.


----------



## GAN

Hi everyone, sorry if I posted my question on the wrong thread. I am just not sure or am I maybe seeing things. I just took out my papillon trunk to admire since now we still cannot go out freely due to current restriction as Convid cases increasing at my country. 

I just noticed against the bright lighting,  I saw there is a vertical line running across the canvas,  on  the right side of the front trunk. Please let me know if that is normal. Does not seem like scratch to me yet feel slightly bumpy. The other side of canvs does not has any line and is smooth. Hope someone can advise me. I am a bit upset as I do not wish to return since currently no stock for this.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Just received my Marelle together with my exchange Pochette Coussin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097523
> 
> I told my CA this is Prada copy
> View attachment 5097526
> 
> the pouch vs normal cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097527
> 
> One pocket inside
> View attachment 5097524
> 
> this Pochette Coussin doesn’t have too much creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097525
> View attachment 5097528
> View attachment 5097529
> View attachment 5097530
> View attachment 5097531
> 
> the shoulder strap and handle are very soft, this is the maximum length


Congrats on your May haul, all are gorgeous


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> Just received my Marelle together with my exchange Pochette Coussin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097523
> 
> I told my CA this is Prada copy
> View attachment 5097526
> 
> the pouch vs normal cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097527
> 
> One pocket inside
> View attachment 5097524
> 
> this Pochette Coussin doesn’t have too much creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097525
> View attachment 5097528
> View attachment 5097529
> View attachment 5097530
> View attachment 5097531
> 
> the shoulder strap and handle are very soft, this is the maximum length


Yeay.. Finally I can see Marelle here. Curious about this bag. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @23adeline ~ That turquoise is gorgeous! Love the full month’s haul
> 
> Congrats Venessa  Amazing haul! You probably rock the RTW top like your jumpsuit, babe!
> 
> Haha IKR? The patience paid off. I have another surprise to go with it, will share when my towel arrives



Awww I wonder what it is. Happy for you MB.


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Just received my Marelle together with my exchange Pochette Coussin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097523
> 
> I told my CA this is Prada copy
> View attachment 5097526
> 
> the pouch vs normal cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097527
> 
> One pocket inside
> View attachment 5097524
> 
> this Pochette Coussin doesn’t have too much creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097525
> View attachment 5097528
> View attachment 5097529
> View attachment 5097530
> View attachment 5097531
> 
> the shoulder strap and handle are very soft, this is the maximum length



Beautiful pieces!!  Can you please tell me if it’s comfortable wearing the Marelle on your shoulder by the short strap?  My SA sent me a picture wearing it with the short strap — she said it’s doable but not very comfortable.  If I were to get it, I would probably use my Twist leather strap to wear it short on the shoulder.  I need to decide if it is too small for me.  I think it’s quite beautiful even though some people say it’s reminiscent of both a Prada bag and Coach bag  (this doesn’t matter to me)


----------



## pixiestyx00

My first Keepall! I adore this color so much.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

pixiestyx00 said:


> My first Keepall! I adore this color so much.
> 
> View attachment 5097810


Easy to spot on the luggage return 
Love it, congrats


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

GAN said:


> Hi everyone, sorry if I posted my question on the wrong thread. I am just not sure or am I maybe seeing things. I just took out my papillon trunk to admire since now we still cannot go out freely due to current restriction as Convid cases increasing at my country.
> 
> I just noticed against the bright lighting,  I saw there is a vertical line running across the canvas,  on  the right side of the front trunk. Please let me know if that is normal. Does not seem like scratch to me yet feel slightly bumpy. The other side of canvs does not has any line and is smooth. Hope someone can advise me. I am a bit upset as I do not wish to return since currently no stock for this.
> 
> View attachment 5097650


I can see the line since you circled it.. Is it like that under regular light? I don’t know if I would’ve noticed it if you hadn’t circled it...might be a flaw or irregular part of the grain of the canvas. Since it’s out of stock , how bad does it bother you if you have to keep?


----------



## CleanLikeCeline

Picked up this babe in Vegas over the weekend, so thrilled! I have a couple of items in empreinte, but this one is SO buttery soft, it was such a wonderful surprise and what sealed the deal for me. I’m late to the bumbag trend and but I’m here and all in!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Got this during the first day of launch and I couldn’t be happier. It’s so pretty! I have enough wallets but this is a must buy


----------



## 23adeline

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> All are gorgeous!!! Congrats hun! My top favorites are the scala pouch and the both most recent additions!


Thanks Hun


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @23adeline ~ That turquoise is gorgeous! Love the full month’s haul


Thanks dear !


----------



## 23adeline

balen.girl said:


> Yeay.. Finally I can see Marelle here. Curious about this bag. Thank you for sharing.





EveyB said:


> Congrats on your May haul, all are gorgeous


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pieces!!  Can you please tell me if it’s comfortable wearing the Marelle on your shoulder by the short strap?  My SA sent me a picture wearing it with the short strap — she said it’s doable but not very comfortable.  If I were to get it, I would probably use my Twist leather strap to wear it short on the shoulder.  I need to decide if it is too small for me.  I think it’s quite beautiful even though some people say it’s reminiscent of both a Prada bag and Coach bag  (this doesn’t matter to me)


It’s not comfortable to shoulder carry with short strap , maybe because I’m fat!  Anyway I took pics to show you.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love the shape of the Marelle. It is perfect for you. Please what fits inside ?


Thanks dear!
It fits a lot


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> It’s not comfortable to shoulder carry with short strap , maybe because I’m fat!  Anyway I took pics to show you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098006



You have a lovely figure  — please, you are definitely _not_ fat.   Thanks for the picture and confirming that the short handle is really for carrying by hand or on the crook of the arm.  It’s such a cute smallish-medium bag.


----------



## Jumper

Love_N_Lune said:


> I stumbled upon this shoulder strap on the site and thought to pair it with my Alma epi noir. It’s well priced compared to other straps with logo flex. How do you like nylon composition and comfort?


It’s definitely more comfortable being fabric and wide. I like that it can be adjusted exactly to fit the length I want. Usually the leather strap cuts into my shoulder when I carry it for some time and it feels heavy after some time even though I didn’t put a lot of stuff in the bag.

I will do some mod shots later. I have speedyB 25, 30 and alma BB that might be useful for a gauge.


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> You have a lovely figure  — please, you are definitely _not_ fat.   Thanks for the picture and confirming that the short handle is really for carrying by hand or on the crook of the arm.  It’s such a cute smallish-medium bag.


Thanks for saying that I’m not fat 
You idea of wearing it with your Twist strap is a better way


----------



## GAN

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I can see the line since you circled it.. Is it like that under regular light? I don’t know if I would’ve noticed it if you hadn’t circled it...might be a flaw or irregular part of the grain of the canvas. Since it’s out of stock , how bad does it bother you if you have to keep?




That is under bright spotlight and can be seen in white bright lighting. When I first received it, I was admiring it under normal day light and do not notice it at all. Till I was at my room trying out with the bright light switched on, I first saw the line from the mirror reflection and then starts to 'study' hard. It is not a scratch but strange is that the other side is okay.  I just called CS today morning as I am expecting my another order delivery around noon.  I told him the issue I am facing, thought of returning it and wait till there is sufficient stock for me to go down to boutique to check instead.  He told me that there is replenishment today and there is one new trunk papillon. He can do the exchange for me. I just returned my current one to the delivery guy and should be expecting to receive my new replacement one on Friday.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the replacement one will be perfect as I really love this style a lot.


----------



## Jumper

Mod shots for the bandouliere strap on speedy B 25 (sorry, I’m in my PJs cos nowhere to go with this Covid). For ref- I am 5’ / 1.5m tall. 

1) First is my usual length - opening of speedy is at my waist.


2) longest


3) shortest length of strap



Mod shots for speedy 30:
1) usual length I prefer



2) shortest lengthon speedy 30


I didn’t include a mod shot for the longest length on speedy 30 as I’m too short to make it look good.

Mod shots with Alma BB
1) shortest length


2) longest length. 




Hope that helps in your decision making.


----------



## GAN

Jumper said:


> Mod shots for the bandouliere strap on speedy B 25 (sorry, I’m in my PJs cos nowhere to go with this Covid). For ref- I am 5’ / 1.5m tall.
> 
> 1) First is my usual length - opening of speedy is at my waist.
> View attachment 5098151
> 
> 2) longest
> View attachment 5098152
> 
> 3) shortest length of strap
> View attachment 5098153
> 
> 
> Mod shots for speedy 30:
> 1) usual length I prefer
> View attachment 5098155
> 
> 
> 2) shortest lengthon speedy 30
> View attachment 5098156
> 
> I didn’t include a mod shot for the longest length on speedy 30 as I’m too short to make it look good.
> 
> Mod shots with Alma BB
> 1) shortest length
> View attachment 5098158
> 
> 2) longest length.
> View attachment 5098159
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps in your decision making.


Awww thank you for sharing the mod shots and really helps, indeed useful as I have both speedy B and alma bb.  Think this strap is very comfortable and versatile.


----------



## LavenderIce

23adeline said:


> It’s not comfortable to shoulder carry with short strap , maybe because I’m fat!  Anyway I took pics to show you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098006



You're far from fat! This is probably my favourite pairing of yours. The denim and barenia? (sorry don't know the proper name) look so good together.


----------



## 23adeline

LavenderIce said:


> You're far from fat! This is probably my favourite pairing of yours. The denim and barenia? (sorry don't know the proper name) look so good together.


Oh thank you dear!  
Me and a best friend always put ‘become slimmer’ in our new year mission list  
You meant name of the bag? Marelle


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> It’s not comfortable to shoulder carry with short strap , maybe because I’m fat!  Anyway I took pics to show you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098006


Lol ! You’re not fat at all !!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> It fits a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098008


Thank you ! Yes it fits a lot. I love that bag. I’d like it in fuchsia !!!


----------



## cymiller

23adeline said:


> Just received my Marelle together with my exchange Pochette Coussin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097523
> 
> I told my CA this is Prada copy
> View attachment 5097526
> 
> the pouch vs normal cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097527
> 
> One pocket inside
> View attachment 5097524
> 
> this Pochette Coussin doesn’t have too much creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097525
> View attachment 5097528
> View attachment 5097529
> View attachment 5097530
> View attachment 5097531
> 
> the shoulder strap and handle are very soft, this is the maximum length


WOW! The "Prada copy" is beautiful! I must get this bag


----------



## cymiller

Jumper said:


> Mod shots for the bandouliere strap on speedy B 25 (sorry, I’m in my PJs cos nowhere to go with this Covid). For ref- I am 5’ / 1.5m tall.
> 
> 1) First is my usual length - opening of speedy is at my waist.
> View attachment 5098151
> 
> 2) longest
> View attachment 5098152
> 
> 3) shortest length of strap
> View attachment 5098153
> 
> 
> Mod shots for speedy 30:
> 1) usual length I prefer
> View attachment 5098155
> 
> 
> 2) shortest lengthon speedy 30
> View attachment 5098156
> 
> I didn’t include a mod shot for the longest length on speedy 30 as I’m too short to make it look good.
> 
> Mod shots with Alma BB
> 1) shortest length
> View attachment 5098158
> 
> 2) longest length.
> View attachment 5098159
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps in your decision making.


Thanks for the different shots! I totally need this now


----------



## Jumper

I’m just very happy to reuse a bag I used to love but left in storage due to the strap. It took years of secret wishing upon the stars for the LV fairies to hear that my shoulders hurt when using their straps!


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Wanted something pink from the Vuittamins collection and thought this would be the perfect piece! Unfortunately it's going back. I do love it, but I really can't fit anything in it to make it worth its cost aside from coins. I was happy to see it included the lobster clasp and keyring as photos online don't show it. I was going to put my pink ipod nano in it, but the pouch is slightly smaller than 3 inch x 3 inch so it didn't work out
> Did play around with it on the big Coussin...love the contrast though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094812
> View attachment 5094813
> View attachment 5094814
> View attachment 5094815
> View attachment 5094816


I was just able to snag this online!  Then thought did you myself...did MC returns hers yet? Did I just get the one she had?!   I can’t wait to see it in person!  I plan to hook my phone to it, wanna see if it’s too heavy or not.


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> I was just able to snag this online!  Then thought did you myself...did MC returns hers yet? Did I just get the one she had?!   I can’t wait to see it in person!  I plan to hook my phone to it, wanna see if it’s too heavy or not.


 can't wait to see the reveal! Not sure if you received the one I returned, likely not as LV still has not processed my return though it delivered back to the Mississauga warehouse in ON this past Monday


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Just received my Marelle together with my exchange Pochette Coussin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097523
> 
> I told my CA this is Prada copy
> View attachment 5097526
> 
> the pouch vs normal cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097527
> 
> One pocket inside
> View attachment 5097524
> 
> this Pochette Coussin doesn’t have too much creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097525
> View attachment 5097528
> View attachment 5097529
> View attachment 5097530
> View attachment 5097531
> 
> the shoulder strap and handle are very soft, this is the maximum length


Hahahaha! What did she say in reply to your comment about it being a Prada copy?


----------



## viewwing

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Easy to spot on the luggage return
> Love it, congrats


Ya think? I don’t think it’ll be found ANYWHERE on the luggage return.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Thank you ! Yes it fits a lot. I love that bag. I’d like it in fuchsia !!!





bbcerisette66 said:


> Lol ! You’re not fat at all !!!


Thanks dear for saying I’m not fat 
Fuchsia would be nice .


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> Hahahaha! What did she say in reply to your comment about it being a Prada copy?


She just .
We are very close, so we chat about everything. Prada also produced Petite Sac Plat copy


----------



## lifecity

Jumper said:


> It’s definitely more comfortable being fabric and wide. I like that it can be adjusted exactly to fit the length I want. Usually the leather strap cuts into my shoulder when I carry it for some time and it feels heavy after some time even though I didn’t put a lot of stuff in the bag.
> 
> I will do some mod shots later. I have speedyB 25, 30 and alma BB that might be useful for a gauge.


return it


----------



## Georgee girl

I took a chance and I’m thrilled to own this piece as I have been searching for a while. Here is my pre-loved almost new BUT new to me - Black Epi Noir Pochette.  I’m going to use it for my Black Epi NeoNoe MM as a insert and wristlet when needed.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Georgee girl said:


> I took a chance and I’m thrilled to own this piece as I have been searching for a while. Here is my pre-loved almost new BUT new to me - Black Epi Noir Pochette.  I’m going to use it for my Black Epi NeoNoe MM as a insert and wristlet when needed.


I love this piece!!  I got one not too long ago in Aube Epi.  It's so beautifully understated!


----------



## Prinipessa

PrincessTotoro said:


> There's no such thing as instantly falling in love with people but I am a firm believer of love at first sight when it comes to Hermes items. Hermes rodeo pm le pegase. All thanks to my star SA who is not even in the same country as me.


Love it, what are the colors?


----------



## PrincessTotoro

Thank you, I believe the colour combination is blue pale, vert bosphore and sesame


----------



## bagaholic1

no_1_diva said:


> Scala Mini Pouch in Black.
> 
> For many months, I've been looking for a black bag with silver hardware from either Hermes, Chanel or LV. I wanted something on the classic spectrum and doesn't scream designer. I saw this bag for the first time in person yesterday and it looks much better in person than online. The leather is incredible quality, comes with a crossbody strap, has luxurious microfiber lining, is made in France and fits a lot more than you realise. I also see it as versatile as it can take you from day to night. I love how the logos are very subtle and I will admit that I have never been a fan of bags with perforations, but the perforated detail on this bag is quite fine that it doesn't bother me. The price is also an added bonus. Very happy with this purchase overall!
> 
> View attachment 5078632


I am looking for a small black bag with silver hardware and am also considering Hermes, Chanel and the LV Scala. The Scala seems to fit more than a mini classic Chanel would and it’s also more discreet which is what I prefer. I wish I could get the Hermes Berlingot but no luck in the preloved market. But it’s okay, since it would be too short for crossbody anyway.
Are you happy with your choice? Do you love the scala?
Thank you


----------



## inverved

bagaholic1 said:


> I am looking for a small black bag with silver hardware and am also considering Hermes, Chanel and the LV Scala. The Scala seems to fit more than a mini classic Chanel would and it’s also more discreet which is what I prefer. I wish I could get the Hermes Berlingot but no luck in the preloved market. But it’s okay, since it would be too short for crossbody anyway.
> Are you happy with your choice? Do you love the scala?
> Thank you



Oh my goodness! We have such similar tastes as I love the Hermes Berlingot too and look them up on eBay every now and then. I think the only chance of getting a Berlingot in a more desirable colour is by visiting Japan and buying it in store as I'm sure they would sell a few in the consignment stores. 

Umm... I ended up returning the Scala Mini Pouch just in time for the 30-day return window as it just wasn't my style after all. I already have an Alma BB in Epi Noir and love that bag way much more, so I would recommend that or a Chanel mini rectangular with SHW (which most likely you will find in the preloved market as GHW and LGHW are in the boutiques). I think the Alma BB will fit slightly more than the Chanel mini though.

Funnily enough, I was still on the hunt to find something to replace the Scala Mini Pouch as I wanted one more bag that was not GHW and ended up getting a Chanel Mini Reissue in So Black. That could also be another option.


----------



## bagaholic1

no_1_diva said:


> Oh my goodness! We have such similar tastes as I love the Hermes Berlingot too and look them up on eBay every now and then. I think the only chance of getting a Berlingot in a more desirable colour is by visiting Japan and buying it in store as I'm sure they would sell a few in the consignment stores.
> 
> Umm... I ended up returning the Scala Mini Pouch just in time for the 30-day return window as it just wasn't my style after all. I already have an Alma BB in Epi Noir and love that bag way much more, so I would recommend that or a Chanel mini rectangular with SHW (which most likely you will find in the preloved market as GHW and LGHW are in the boutiques). I think the Alma BB will fit slightly more than the Chanel mini though.
> 
> Funnily enough, I was still on the hunt to find something to replace the Scala Mini Pouch as I wanted one more bag that was not GHW and ended up getting a Chanel Mini Reissue in So Black. That could also be another option.



I wish Hermes would bring back the Berlingot  as that would’ve been my first choice.

I went to LV yesterday and saw the LV scala again but this time decided it wasn’t high enough for me. 

Congrats on the Chanel mini reissue in so black! That’s stunning! I forgot about the reissue. I love the rectangular mini with SHW also but the reissue and in so black is less discreet. I will definitely go with one of these. Thank you for your help.


----------



## thewave1969

Penelopepursula said:


> They didn't! It's raffia so I knew that it would be more likely to show wear. Initially I had reserved the raffia Capucines in black and cream. It's gorgeous. But I couldn't pull the trigger on such an expensive bag that I knew would show wear. Not that this bag was cheap, but it was far less.


How did it fare your lovely raffia bag? Any problems with it?


----------

